# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας > Πολεμικό Ναυτικό >  Τ.Π.Κ. Πυραυλάκατοι

## erwdios

Και το αφιέρωμα συνεχίζεται με τέσσερις Πυραυλάκατους του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού.

*Πυραυλάκατος Καβαλούδης*



Η μοιραία *Πυραυλάκατος Κωστάκος*

**

----------


## erwdios

*Πυραυλάκατος Λάσκος*



*Πυραυλάκατος Μπλέσσας*

----------


## erwdios

Θα χαρώ πολύ αν μάθω περισσότερες πληροφορίες για αυτά τα πλοία, όπως από ποιούς πήραν τα ονόματά τους κ.α.

----------


## sv1xv

> Θα χαρώ πολύ αν μάθω περισσότερες πληροφορίες για αυτά τα πλοία, όπως από ποιούς πήραν τα ονόματά τους κ.α.


Δες εδώ: *http://www.hellenicnavy.gr/fpb.asp*, έχει ακριβώς ότι ζητάς.

----------


## erwdios

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## karribou

COMBATTANTE III ΣΕ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΟΤΑΡΑΧΗ
.jpg

----------


## hayabusa

WOW ! τρομερή φωτό

----------


## Ellinis

Πραγματικά! υποβρύχιο την έκαναν...

----------


## Σιμιτζο

> COMBATTANTE III ΣΕ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΟΤΑΡΑΧΗ
> .jpg


 αυτα τα καραβια δεν ειναι για πολλη θαλασσα τον κοσμο μεσα τον λιωνουν (πιστεψτε με με την σειρα πανε ολοι για εμετο)

----------


## Eng

karribou υπεροχη φωτο, πάντως το καιρο εκει νο που ημουν στις επισκευες ειχε τυχει να μπω μεσα στις..καμπίνες του πληρωματος και παιδια...επαθα πλακα!! Ηταν κατι το απιστευτο για μενα. Οσοι τις εχουν δει σιγουρα καταλαβαινουν, μιλαμε για τετρακλινες με διακενα τοσα μικρα σαν να μπαινεις σε φουρνο. Ποσο μαλλον να ζεις εκει τη στιγμη της επικειμενης φωτο.. No Commence!!

----------


## karribou

> COMBATTANTE III ΣΕ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΟΤΑΡΑΧΗ
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 23560


 Αν δεν το ζήσεις δε θα το καταλάβεις

----------


## Σιμιτζο

που να εισαι μεσα στο υποφραγμα του πληρωματος αυγουστο με 40 βαθμους εξω..εκει να δεις φουρνος!

καποιος που να υπηρετησε στο Σιμιτζοπουλο;

----------


## scapwind

τύπου  NASTY
10 (2).JPG

10 (3).JPG

10 (4).JPG

10.JPG

----------


## Leonardos.B

Ωραίες οι φωτό σου.
Μόνο που η τρίτη "ΑΣΤΡΑΠΗ'δεν ητανε τύπου ΝΑΣΤΥ , αλλά Εγγλέζικης κατασκευής της  VOSPER THORNICROFT
(H "ΑΣΤΡΑΠΗ' με 3 αεριοστρόβιλους R.R. και ο λίγο μικρότερος "ΑΙΟΛΟΣ¨" με δύο αεριστρόβιλους.
   Οι Τ/Α τύπου ΝΑΣΤΥ,συνολικά 6 παραγγελίες απο την Νορβηγία (εκ των οποίων οι 2 πρώτες ήρθαν δια ιδίων μέσων,και οι επόμενες 4 μεταφέρθηκαν απο την πρώτη ΝΑΥΚΡΑΤΟΥΣΑ το 1967,και ήμουν τότε πλήρωμα.
   Αρχικά κάθε σκάφος είχε 2 μηχανές DELTIC,και πήγαιναν πάνω απο 40.
Αργότερα αλλαξε ο ρόλος των πλοίων,τους  φόρεσαν επισκευασμένες μηχανές M.T.U.που το Π.Ν.,είχε πάρει απο τον ΟΣΕ,και η ταχύτητά τους είχε πέσει στα 16 σχεδόν.
   Πετυχημένη σχεδίαση για τις ανάγκες της 10ετίας του 60 άντε και του 70.

----------


## Leonardos.B

> COMBATTANTE III ΣΕ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΟΤΑΡΑΧΗ
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 23560


     Αγαπητέ "Karribou",ωραιότατη η φωτό σου.Δέν μπορείς να φανταστείς όμως πόσες φορές ξύλωσα και επισκεύασα υπερκατασκευές-ασπίδια μέχρι και βάσεις πυροβόλου,μετά απο τέτοιες καταστάσεις,και πιστέψτε με δέν ήταν λίγες,απο το 1975,έως και το 1990.
   Ωραία σκάφη που αν και με κούρασαν,τ αγάπησα,
   Απο το 1975 στην κατασκευή τους στο Χερβούργο,μέχρι το 1990 που ασχολήθηκα με αλλα θέματα,με τα ταχύπλοα του ΠΝ πάλευα.
     Νάστε καλά που μου τα θυμίσατε.Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το ΠΝ εκποιεί τέσσερις τορπιλακάτους τύπου Jaguar Klasse 141 την άλλη Δευτέρα. *ΠΟΛΕΜΙΚΟ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟ
ΚΕΝΤΡΟ ΕΦΟΔΙΑΣΜΟΥ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥ*   *Ανακοίνωση υπΆαριθ. 2/09*      1. Ανακοινώνεται ότι την *18 Μαΐου 2009 ημέρα Δευτέρα και ώρα 09:00* θα διενεργηθεί, στα γραφεία της Ανώτατης Επιτροπής Προμηθειών Δημόσιος Ανοικτός Πλειοδοτικός Διαγωνισμός με έγγραφες ενσφράγιστές προσφορές, ο οποίος θα συνεχισθεί με προφορικές προσφορές, για την Εκποίηση «ως έχουν» στον χώρο που βρίσκονται των πρώην Τ/Α ΤΥΦΩΝ – Τ/Α ΚΥΚΛΩΝ – Τ/Α ΛΑΙΛΑΨ – Τ/Α ΕΣΠΕΡΟΣ με τιμή εκκίνησης το ποσό των ενενήντα χιλιάδων Ευρώ 90.000,00 ¤
   2. Πληροφορίες στους ενδιαφερόμενους, θα δίδονται στα γραφεία της ΑΕΠ / ΚΕΦΝ Παπαρρηγοπούλου 2 (Γραφείο Αθηνών - Πλατεία Κλαυθμώνος), καθημερινά τις εργάσιμες ώρες (τηλ.: 210-3234 463) και από το ΚΕΦΝ ΚΦ 1340 (τηλ: 210-5531425),  καθώς και στην ιστοσελίδα του ΠΝ www.hellenicnavy.gr 
 
*Υποναύαρχος (Ο) Δ.Καραλής  Π.Ν.
Διοικητής ΚΕΦΝ
Και κατΆεντολή
Αντιπλοίαρχος (Ο) Δ. Παπαγρηγοράκης Π.Ν.
Διευθυντής Προμηθειών ΚΕΦΝ*

----------


## scapwind

Σωστά. Απλά θεώρησα οτι τέτοιες λεπτομέρειες δεν αφορούν τους
surfers.Πάντως τουλάχιστον μεχρι το 1985 ειχαν μηχανές DELTIC  NAPPIER
 με 45 knots.Συνεχίζουν να ειναι εν ενεργεία και σήμερα. Υπηρέτησα
Υπαρχος στις 2 ( για 3 μήνες)  και κυβερνήτης στην αλλη για 20
μήνες.Ευχαριστώ για ολα, Καλημέρα

----------


## Natsios

Λογο της ημερας, απο τους περσινους εορτασμους της Μεγαλοχαρης στην Τηνο
DSC00472.JPG

----------


## Παπαγεωργίου Γεώργιος

> Λογο της ημερας, απο τους περσινους εορτασμους της Μεγαλοχαρης στην Τηνο
> DSC00472.JPG


 στην p 27 υπηρετησα ως ναυτης μηχανικος απο την παραλαβητης το 1981

----------


## Grotta

*TΠΚ* 
*P26 "Σημαιοφόρος ΞΕΝΟΣ"*

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολυ ωραιο θεμα, πολυ ωραιο υλικο!Περιμενουμε και αλλα, απο αυτα τα ομορφα γαλλικα ταχυπλοα,εσωτερικες φωτο, γεφυρα κτλ.Αν δεν απαγορευεται βεβαια....

----------


## ρ-75

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΟΣΟΙ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΥΠΗΡΕΤΗΣΕΙ ΣΕ ΤΠΚ ΞΕΡΟΥΝ ΤΙ ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΥΕΙΣ ΜΕ 5  ΜΠΟΦΟΡ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΝΩ. ΚΑΙ ΟΛΟΙ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΕΜΕΤΟ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΦΟΡΑ.

----------


## Grotta

p75 
ΜΑΡΙΔΑΚΗΣ :Wink:

----------


## koukou

> Πολυ ωραιο θεμα, πολυ ωραιο υλικο!Περιμενουμε και αλλα, απο αυτα τα ομορφα γαλλικα ταχυπλοα,εσωτερικες φωτο, γεφυρα κτλ.Αν δεν απαγορευεται βεβαια....


Αγαπητέ φίλε BEN BRUCE, οι λήψεις φωτογραφιών σε πολεμικό πλοίο ενενεργεία   απαγορεύονται ,βέβαια αν είσαι τυχερός και πετύχεις κάποιο ΤΠΚ σε κάποια εορτή του Π.Ν που επιτρέπετε η είσοδος στο κοινό , και ζητήσεις να κάνεις λήψη φωτογραφιών (δες πχ το αφιέρωμα στο  Φ/Γ Σαλαμίς  αν θυμάμαι καλά) έχει καλός ,συνήθως την δίνουν!!! Για την δημοσίευση αυτών βέβαια είναι λίγο σκούρα τα πράγματα , αν και γι΄αυτό μπορείς να ζητήσεις άδεια, το θέμα είναι αν θα την πάρεις  !!! 
Πάντως  είναι μικρά και θαυματουργά!!!αυτά θεωρώ ότι είναι η αιχμή  του δόρατος του ΠΝ και όχι οι φρεγάτες !!!
Όσοι έχουν υπηρετήσει σε τέτοια πλοία καταλαβαίνουν τι εννοώ!!
Όσο για το πλήρωμα και στο ταξίδι ,αλλά και στον ντόκο  δεν ζουν  και στις  ιδανικότερες συνθήκες! Λίγος  κόσμος πολλές βάρδιες  στον ντόκο ,ταλαιπωρία στο εν πλω με καιρό!!!

----------


## ρ-75

ΟΙ ΤΠΚ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΑ ΑΣΗΜΕΝΙΑ ΒΕΛΗ ΤΟΥ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥ ΜΑΣ. ΤΟ ΑΙΓΑΙΟ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΒΡΑΧΟΝΗΣΙΔΕΣ ΒΟΗΘΑΕΙ ΩΣΤΕ ΟΙ ΤΠΚ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΑΠΟΚΡΥΨΗ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΦΑΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΣΤΑ ΡΑΝΤΑΡ.

----------


## Leo

Θα παρακλέσω τα μέλη να είμαστε προλύ προσεκτικοί στο τι λέμε και τι ανεβάζουμε όσο αφορά θέματα που άπτονται στο ΠΝ. Σας υπενθυμίζω ότι όι *κανόνες* είναι γι αυτό το κομμάτι έιναι σαφέστατοι και ακριβείς. 
Αρθρο 9.
--------
9. Το Naytilia.gr δίνει ........... 
*Απογορεύονται ρητά οποιεσδήποτε δημοσιεύσεις φωτογραφιών που αφορούν το Πολεμικό Ναυτικό χωρίς σχετική νόμιμη άδεια.*

Ευχαρσιτώ την κατανόηση όλων για την τήρηση ατού κανόνα.

----------


## Grotta

Νομίζω οι συγκεκριμένες φωτογραφίες είναι οι πιο αθώες που κυκλοφορούν στο διαδίκτυο αυτή τη στιγμή σχετικά με το Π.Ν.
Στο youtube κυκλοφορούν βιντεάκια τελείως μα τελείως απρόσεκτα.
Ανέβασα απο το επίσημο site του Π.Ν

¨οπως και να΄χει, εάν οι κανόνες το επιβάλουν, τότε θα ανεβάζουμε απο τους γείτονες...

----------


## ρ-75

Η ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΑΝΕΒΑΣΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΣΑΙΤ ΤΟΥ ΠΟΛΕΜΙΚΟΥ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥ

----------


## Leo

Ευχαριστώ για τις παρατηρήσεις σας, καλά κάνουν οι ιδιώτες και βάζουν βιντεάκια στο you tube, εδώ όμως στο δικό  μας φόρουμ, σεβόμαστε το ΠΝ και γι αυτό το προστατεύουμε.

----------


## αργυρης

παιδια ξερει καποιος τι απεγηνε το ΚΟΣΤΑΚΟΣ ?

----------


## Grotta

απο το "Κωστάκος" δεν απέμεινε τίποτα αξιόμαχο,το διάλυσαν.
είχαν καταστραφεί από την μεγάλη πίεση του βυθού.

----------


## Joyrider

Το Πολεμικό μας Ναυτικό παρέλαβε την 1/10 την τέταρτη από τις επτά πυραυλακάτους τύπου Vosper.Το όνομά της "Υπ/χος ΓΡΗΓΟΡΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ".Καλοτάξιδη να είναι και ο Αη Νικόλας πάντα στη πλώρη της.

Πηγή με περιγραφή και φωτογραφίες

http://www.defencenet.gr/defence/ind...4594&Itemid=51

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Επειδή καλύτερα να ανατρέχουμε στις πρωτογεννείς πηγές το σχετικό δελτίο τυπου του ΠΝ είναι εδώ http://www.hellenicnavy.gr/new_detai...hn_new_id=1941

----------


## Grotta

Ωραία σκαφάκια αυτά τα εγγλέζικα, άνετα με χώρους για το πλήρωμα και καλό οπλισμό.

----------


## zamas

*Παρεδόθη η Πυραυλάκατος «Υποπλοίαρχος Τρουπάκης»*

*Την Πυραυλάκατο «Υποπλοίαρχος Τρουπάκης» παρέδωσαν σήμερα τα Ναυπηγεία  Ελευσίνας στο Πολεμικό Ναυτικό, μετά την ολοκλήρωση των εργασιών  Εκσυγχρονισμού Μέσης Ζωής.* 

*Σύμφωνα με σχετική ανακοίνωση,* πρόκειται για το τέταρτο σκάφος από τα  τέσσερα συνολικά της ίδιας κατηγορίας, τον εκσυγχρονισμό των οποίων  ανέλαβαν τα Ναυπηγεία Ελευσίνας και Νεωρίου Σύρου. 
*Οι εργασίες που ολοκληρώθηκαν, αφορούν την αναβάθμιση των οπλικών  συστημάτων, των συστημάτων επικοινωνιών και γενικότερα την αναβάθμιση  της μαχητικής του ικανότητας.* Υποκατασκευαστές στο πρόγραμμα είναι η  Thales για τα οπλικά συστήματα και η Intracom για τα τηλεπικοινωνιακά.

*Πηγή:* zougla.gr

----------


## Grotta

ξέχασαν να αναφέρουν τις αναβάθμισεις των καρέ υπαξ./υπολ./αξ. :Wink:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Tο περασμένο ΠΣΚ ήταν στην παγόδα το ΤΠΚ ΔΑΝΙΟΛΟΣ Ρ68 ανοικτό στο κοινό.Είναι κάτι που θα γίνεται κάθε μήνα δλδ επισκεπτήριο του κοινού σε πλοίο του ΠΝ που θα καταπλέει στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά γιά αυτόν τον σκοπό.
Σωστή ενέργεια αλλά να βλέπουμε κ κανένα άλλο τύπο πλοίου γιατί τις Super Vita τις έχουμε χορτάσει!
Καμιά εκσυγχρονισμένη Combattante III,κανένα ναρκοθηρευτικό...Ποικιλία γιά να έχει περισσότερο ενδιαφέρον.

----------


## Grotta

> Tο περασμένο ΠΣΚ ήταν στην παγόδα το ΤΠΚ ΔΑΝΙΟΛΟΣ Ρ68 ανοικτό στο κοινό.Είναι κάτι που θα γίνεται κάθε μήνα δλδ επισκεπτήριο του κοινού σε πλοίο του ΠΝ που θα καταπλέει στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά γιά αυτόν τον σκοπό.
> Σωστή ενέργεια αλλά να βλέπουμε κ κανένα άλλο τύπο πλοίου γιατί τις Super Vita τις έχουμε χορτάσει!
> Καμιά εκσυγχρονισμένη Combattante III,κανένα ναρκοθηρευτικό...Ποικιλία γιά να έχει περισσότερο ενδιαφέρον.




Φίλε Βίκτωρ σαν να μου λές ότι βαρέθηκες να βλέπεις τη γυναίκα σου.
Η ποικιλία τελείωσε, θα βαρεθείς να τα βλέπεις, είναι τα πιο καινούργια και δουλεύουν τουλάχιστον.
Τι τις θέλεις τις Combattante III,

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Φίλε Βίκτωρ σαν να μου λές ότι βαρέθηκες να βλέπεις τη γυναίκα σου.
> Η ποικιλία τελείωσε, θα βαρεθείς να τα βλέπεις, είναι τα πιο καινούργια και δουλεύουν τουλάχιστον.
> Τι τις θέλεις τις Combattante III,


Φίλε Grotta,σαν πολεμικοκαραβολάτρης μου αρέσει η ποικιλία.¶λλο αν το ΠΝ θέλει να στέλνει γιά επισκεπτήριο από μικρά καράβια τα πιό σύγχρονα δλδ από ΤΠΚ τις Super Vita κ από Κ/Φ τις τύπου ΗSY-56A  σε συνάρτηση βέβαια με τις διαθεσιμότητες.
To ποιό δουλεύει κ ποιό όχι, μπορώ να το δω από το σπίτι μου το οποίο ευτυχώς γιά το χόμπυ μας είναι σε καλή θέση κ επειδή τις τύπου ΛΑΣΚΟΣ σαν παλιός που είμαι τις έχω γνωρίσει στα νειάτα τους,θα με ενδιέφερε να τις δω από κοντά με τα καινούργια ηλεκτρονικά.
Τα ΝΘΗ κλάσης Οsprey κ Ηunt τα στέλνουν τελευταία στον Πειραιά στα Θεοφάνεια αλλά δεν θα ήταν άσχημο κ κάποιο επισκεπτήριο γιά το κοινό.Κάτι ανάλογο θα επιθυμούσα κ γιά τις Κ/Φ τύπου Οsprey 55.
Δλδ αν θέλουμε ποικιλία υπάρχει κ ίσως αν κρατήσει γιά πολύ αυτό που έγραψα στο πιό πάνω ποστ,μπορει να την δούμε.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

T)A EΣΠΕΡΟΣ .jpg
Πηγή: Πολεμικό Ναυτικό
Οι Jaguar κατάγονταν από τις γερμανικές Τ/Α του Β' Παγκ.Πολέμου ενώ το σκάφος τους εξελίχθηκε αργότερα σε εκείνο των ΤΠΚ τύπου Combattante.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Μιας και καναμε επισκεψη στην ομορφη ΤΠΚ Δανιολος, τυπου Super Vita, εψαξα μερικα πραγματακια παραπανω γι'αυτη.

Βρηκα λοιπον το παρακατω ενδιαφερον αποσπασμα:
"Οι ΤΠΚ τύπου «SUPER VITA» έχουν δυνατότητα εκτέλεσης επιχειρήσεων με κατάσταση θαλάσσης 5 και δυνατότητα επιβιωσιμότητας με κατάσταση θαλάσσης 7."

Επειδη δεν ειχα ξανακουσει τον ορο κατασταση θαλασσης, αλλα υποψιαστηκα οτι εχει να κανει κατα βαση με τον κυματισμο και οχι με τον ανεμο, εψαξα λιγο και βρηκα αυτο το συνδεσμο ... 

Μου εκανε εντυπωση που στον πινακα δε συνδεει την κατασταση θαλασσης με το υψος και το μηκος του κυματος αλλα με τον ανεμο, ενω παραπανω επισημαινει την ευλογη διαφοροποιηση τους... Μηπως απλα κανει αντιστοιχιση στο περιπου; 
Οτι δηλαδη σε μεγαλη "ελευθερη" θαλασσια επιφανεια το κυμα που δημιουργουν τα 6 μποφορ αντιστοιχει περιπου σε κατασταση θαλασσης 5 και αντιστοιχα το κυμα που δημιουργουν τα 8-9 μποφορ αντιστοιχει σε κατασταση θαλασσης 7 ;

Δηλαδη οι Super Vita αντεχουν να πανε και με "δουλεμενο" 9αρι ΒΒΔ στο Καρπαθιο;

ΥΓ: Σε αυτο το συνδεσμο εχει αντιστοιχιση με το υψος κυματος...

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το P 26 ΝΤΕΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ όταν το Σεπτέμβριο του 2012 το πέτυχα στον κόλπο των Αμπελακίων, με φόντο το Ικόνιο.

P 26 01 29-09-2012 (ΝΤΕΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ).jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

To TΠΚ ΝΤΕΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ τύπου Combattante ΙΙΙΒ κατασκευής Σκαραμαγκά,εδώ εικονίζεται σε εορτασμό επετείου γιά την ναυμαχία της Σαλαμίνας. Ιδίου τύπου ήταν το άτυχο ΚΩΣΤΑΚΟΣ P25 που βυθίστηκε ύστερα από σύγκρουση με το ΕΓ/ΟΓ ΣΑΜΑΙΝΑ.
Να επισημάνω ότι ΤΠΚ σημαίνει Ταχύ Περιπολικό Κατευθυνομένων βλημάτων,επίσημη ονομασία της πυραυλακάτου κ αυτό διότι πολλοί νομίζουν εσφαλμένα τορπιλοπυραυλάκατος.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΤΠΚ ΞΕΝΟΣ P 27 όταν επέστρεφε άγνωστο σε μένα από που στις 13-09-2011 με φόντο την Κυνόσουρα.

P 27 01 13-09-2011 (ΞΕΝΟΣ).jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

¶λλη μιά πυραυλάκατος από τις 5 εναπομείνασες τύπου Combattante IIIB.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΤΠΚ ΡΟΥΣΣΕΝ P 67 στις 30-01-2013 με φόντο το ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου, πηγαίνοντας........βολτούλα.

P 67 02 30-01-2013.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ωραία σκάφη αυτά. Όταν παραγγείλαμε τις Super Vita γιά μένα τουλάχιστον ήταν έκπληξη αφού είχαμε να πάρουμε εγγλέζικα εδώ κ καμιά 60αριά χρόνια!

----------


## pantelis2009

Προχθές ο φίλος Selim San μου έστειλε και αυτά, άγνωστο πότε είναι φωτογραφημένα στην Aliaga. Απ' ότι μου λέει ο φίλος ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ πρέπει να είναι τα Άννινος και Αρλιώτης. Δεκτή κάθε πληροφορία. 

ΤΠΚ ΑΝΝΙΝΟΣ-ΑΡΛΙΩΤΗΣ 01 SELIM SAN.jpg

----------


## despo

Παρακολουθώ συνεχώς τις ενδιαφέρουσες απο κάθε άποψη φωτογραφίες απο τα πλοία που διαλύονται στη γειτονική χώρα. Οταν βλέπω ομως πολεμικά, η σκέψη (νομίζω) καθε λογικού ανθρώπου πάει στο αν ειναι δυνατό να στέλνουμε απέναντι τα πλοία εστω και σε αυτή την κατάσταση, τα οποία υποτίθεται οτι ο προορισμός τους ηταν να εμπλακούν σε μια ενδεχομενη συρραξη μαζι τους και να μην βρίσκεται εδω ενα διαλυτήριο ειδικά για τα πολεμικά πλοία.

----------


## Takerman

> Παρακολουθώ συνεχώς τις ενδιαφέρουσες απο κάθε άποψη φωτογραφίες απο τα πλοία που διαλύονται στη γειτονική χώρα. Οταν βλέπω ομως πολεμικά, η σκέψη (νομίζω) καθε λογικού ανθρώπου πάει στο αν ειναι δυνατό να στέλνουμε απέναντι τα πλοία εστω και σε αυτή την κατάσταση, τα οποία υποτίθεται οτι ο προορισμός τους ηταν να εμπλακούν σε μια ενδεχομενη συρραξη μαζι τους και να μην βρίσκεται εδω ενα διαλυτήριο ειδικά για τα πολεμικά πλοία.


Ακριβώς αυτό ήθελα να γράψω αλλά με πρόλαβες.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Eκποιήθηκαν κ τις είχα δει τον Απρίλιο του '06 στου Σπανόπουλου.Στη συνέχεια πήγαν Αλιάγα.
Ήταν τύπου Combattante II,παραγγελία στη Γαλλία δλδ από τις λίγες περιπτώσεις που σκάφη του ΠΝ πέρασαν όλη τους τη ζωή σε ελληνικά χέρια αφού συνήθως παίρνουμε μεταχειρισμένα συμμαχικά.
Πίσω είναι μιά πρώην σοβιετική φρεγάτα κλάσης Κrivak.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Οταν βλέπω ομως πολεμικά, η σκέψη (νομίζω) καθε λογικού ανθρώπου πάει στο αν ειναι δυνατό να στέλνουμε απέναντι τα πλοία εστω και σε αυτή την κατάσταση, τα οποία υποτίθεται οτι ο προορισμός τους ηταν να εμπλακούν σε μια ενδεχομενη συρραξη μαζι τους και να μην βρίσκεται εδω ενα διαλυτήριο ειδικά για τα πολεμικά πλοία.


Mε το "δέσιμο" που νοιώθω γιά τα πλοία του ΠΝ, μου περνάει κ μένα από το μυαλό αυτή η σκέψη αλλά η πραγματικότητα είναι άλλη.Από το 90 κ εδώ σταδιακά όλο κ περισσότερα πολεμικά μας πήγαιναν απέναντι γιά σκραπ.Κάποια μικρά είναι η εξαίρεση όπως τα 2 Ν/Α των οποίων αυτές τις μέρες θα αρχίσει η διάλυση στο Πέραμα.
Από το ΠΝ γδύνονται από οτιδήποτε αξιοποιήσιμο κ αυτό που βλέπετε σε κάποιες φωτό να μένει πχ πυροβόλα,ραντάρ κλπ είναι άχρηστο αφού δεν μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί πλέον σαν ανταλλακτικό αλλού.

----------


## Ellinis

> Παρακολουθώ συνεχώς τις ενδιαφέρουσες απο κάθε άποψη φωτογραφίες απο τα πλοία που διαλύονται στη γειτονική χώρα. Οταν βλέπω ομως πολεμικά, η σκέψη (νομίζω) καθε λογικού ανθρώπου πάει στο αν ειναι δυνατό να στέλνουμε απέναντι τα πλοία εστω και σε αυτή την κατάσταση, τα οποία υποτίθεται οτι ο προορισμός τους ηταν να εμπλακούν σε μια ενδεχομενη συρραξη μαζι τους και να μην βρίσκεται εδω ενα διαλυτήριο ειδικά για τα πολεμικά πλοία.


Νομίζω οτι όλοι το ίδιο νιώθουμε αλλά όταν το ΠΝ πουλάει ένα πλοίο δεν ρωτάει που θα διαλυθεί. Το αγοράζει μια εταιρία, π.χ. Αϊβάτογλου, και μετά το πάει όπου θέλει για σκραπ. Αυτό που θα μπορούσε να γίνει είναι στο συμβόλαιο πώλησης να αναφέρει οτι θα πρέπει να διαλυθεί εντός Ε.Ε. (να το περιορίζει στην Ελλάδα λίγο δύσκολο) με πρόσχημα (πραγματικό κιόλας) την περιβαλλοντικά ορθή διάλυση του σκάφους. Αυτό όμως μάλλοον θα σήμαινε λιγότερους πλειοδότες και μάλλον πολύ λιγότερο κόστος εκποίησης. 
Οι Αμερικανοί διαλύουν τα παλιά πολεμικά πλοία τους εκεί γιατί απαγορεύεται να "εξαχθούν" υλικά που περιέχουν όπως άσβεστος και γιατί δεν αποδέχονται τους όρους ασφαλείας των διαλυτηρίων της Ασίας. Όμως δεν τα πουλάνε για κέρδος και σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις πληρώνουν το διαλυτήριο που θα κάνει τη δουλειά. Για παράδειγμα πρόσφατα έδωσαν για διάλυση το 56.000 τόνων αεροπλανοφόρο RANGER για 1 σέντ! Και το σχετικό απόσπασμα:



> WASHINGTON, DC – Today, the Navy awarded a contract for the towing and  dismantling of the decommissioned aircraft carrier Ranger (CV 61) to  International Shipbreaking Ltd.
> 
> Under the contract, the company will be paid $0.01. The price reflects  the net price proposed by International Shipbreaking, which considered  the estimated proceeds from the sale of the scrap metal to be generated  from dismantling. This is not a sales contract, it is a procurement  contract. $0.01 is the lowest price the Navy could possibly have paid  the contractor for towing and dismantling the ship.
> 
> The ship will be towed from the Navy’s inactive ships maintenance  facility in Bremerton, Washington, to International Shipbreaking Ltd.’s  ship dismantling facility in Brownsville, Texas for complete dismantling  and recycling.

----------


## sv1xv

> απαγορεύεται να "εξαχθούν" υλικά που περιέχουν όπως άσβεστος


Μια μικρή επισήμανση, στα αγγλικά *absestos* σημαίνει *αμίαντος*, η ασφαλής αφαίρεση του οποίου είναι αρκετά απαιτητική δραστηριότητα.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Χθες παραδοθηκε η νεα Super Vita,  Ριτσος-P71. Το ειδα στη σελιδα του Πολεμικου Ναυτικου.

Αυτα τα σκαρια ειναι πραγματικα πολυ ομορφα. Καλοταξιδη.

----------


## manolis2

http://www.parapolitika.gr/sites/def...0/dsc00303.jpg

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/--RtjHM70Qd...42828775_o.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Η Παναγία κ ο Αγ.Νικόλαος στην πλώρη της.Ο ανθχος Νικ.Ρίτσος σκοτώθηκε στη μάχη του Αίπους κατά την απελευθέρωση της Χίου τον Νοέμβριο 1912.
Υποθέτω κάποια γερμανική τύπου 148 θα παροπλιστεί.

----------


## manolis2

Πολυ πιθανο, φιλε Βικτωρ Χιωτη . Οριστε και ο μωλος "Combattante" της ΔΤΣ στην Αμφιαλη: 
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-fq__DGe_yR...18560319_o.jpg




> Η Παναγία κ ο Αγ.Νικόλαος στην πλώρη της.Ο ανθχος Νικ.Ρίτσος σκοτώθηκε στη μάχη του Αίπους κατά την απελευθέρωση της Χίου τον Νοέμβριο 1912.
> Υποθέτω κάποια γερμανική τύπου 148 θα παροπλιστεί.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πολυ πιθανο, φιλε Βικτωρ Χιωτη . Οριστε και ο μωλος "Combattante" της ΔΤΣ στην Αμφιαλη: 
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-fq__DGe_yR...18560319_o.jpg


Ωραία φωτό διακρίνεται κ μιά τύπου 148 η ΤΠΚ ΠΕΖΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ P73.Kάπου εκεί την Πρωτοχρονιά του μακρυνού 1982 έκανα βάρδια :Pride: .

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Σημερα επισκεφθηκαμε την ΤΠΚ Ριτσος-P71 τυπου Super Vita. Μαλιστα εγινε και συντομη ξεναγηση στη γεφυρα και στο εξωτερικο ντεκ αυτης.

Τελος μας εδωσαν και ενα φυλλαδιο με τα τεχνικα χαρακτηριστικα. Ειχα δει διαφορες οσον αφορα το εκτοπισμα της. Καποιες πηγες το εδιναν 540 - 580 τονοι πληρες, καποιες αλλες 580-668 τονοι πληρες. 

Τελικα στο επισημο φυλλαδιο δινουν πληρες εκτοπισμα 668 τονοι.

Προσεξτε οτι η συνολικη ιπποδυναμη των τεσσαρων μηχανων του φτανει στα επιπεδα των Μπλου Σταρ Παρος-Ναξος !!!

Οπως μας ειπαν μελη του πληρωματος της, αλλα και μελη απο τη φρεγατα Καναρης, κατα βαση πλεον ειναι οι ΤΠΚ τυπου Super Vita που κανουν τα πιο πολλα ταξιδια και τις περισσοτερες περιπολιες γιατι ειναι και πολυ ικανα σκαφη αλλα και πολυ πιο οικονομικα.

Super_Vita_Ritsos_P71_plori_26_3_2016.JPG Super_Vita_FAC_specs_900x1200.jpg

----------


## manolis2

> Σημερα επισκεφθηκαμε την ΤΠΚ -P71 τυπου Super Vita. Μαλιστα εγινε και συντομη ξεναγηση στη γεφυρα και στο εξωτερικο ντεκ αυτης.
> 
> Τελος μας εδωσαν και ενα φυλλαδιο με τα τεχνικα χαρακτηριστικα. Ειχα δει διαφορες οσον αφορα το εκτοπισμα της. Καποιες πηγες το εδιναν 540 - 580 τονοι πληρες, καποιες αλλες 580-668 τονοι πληρες. 
> 
> Τελικα στο επισημο φυλλαδιο δινουν πληρες εκτοπισμα 668 τονοι.
> 
> Προσεξτε οτι η συνολικη ιπποδυναμη των τεσσαρων μηχανων του φτανει στα επιπεδα των Μπλου Σταρ Παρος-Ναξος !!!
> 
> Οπως μας ειπαν μελη του πληρωματος της, αλλα και μελη απο τη φρεγατα Καναρης, κατα βαση πλεον ειναι οι ΤΠΚ τυπου Super Vita που κανουν τα πιο πολλα ταξιδια και τις περισσοτερες περιπολιες γιατι ειναι και πολυ ικανα σκαφη αλλα και πολυ πιο οικονομικα.
> ...


Μπραβο Captain_Nionios , πολυ διαφωτιστικο το φυλλαδιο, εχεις και αλλες φωτο απο την Ριτσος ?

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> κατα βαση πλεον ειναι οι ΤΠΚ τυπου Super Vita που κανουν τα πιο πολλα ταξιδια και τις περισσοτερες περιπολιες γιατι ειναι και πολυ ικανα σκαφη αλλα και πολυ πιο οικονομικα.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 173798 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 173797


Σωστά είναι κ τα πιό καινούργια.Μόνο ανθυποβρυχιακή έρευνα κ πόλεμο δεν μπορούν να κάνουν.
Στο εκτόπισμα η σωστή έκφραση είναι με πλήρη φόρτο.

----------


## manolis2

Σωστα φιλε Βικτωρ Χιωτη, εξαλλου περαν του εξοπλισμου τους εχουν και πολυ καλυτερες συνθηκες διαβιωσης για τα πληρωματα τους ενω ειναι και πληρως κλιματιζομενα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σωστα φιλε Βικτωρ Χιωτη, εξαλλου περαν του εξοπλισμου τους εχουν και πολυ καλυτερες συνθηκες διαβιωσης για τα πληρωματα τους ενω ειναι και πληρως κλιματιζομενα.


  ΣτιςΦ/Γ υπάρχει κλιματισμός κ είναι πιό άνετα λόγω χώρου αλλά δεν νομίζω να είναι πρώτο κριτήριο αυτό γιά την χρήση αυτών των σκαφών.Εξ άλλου σε επιφυλακή πάνε μέχρι κ τύπου 148.

----------


## manolis2

Εχει δικιο, εννοουσα οτι εχουν πολυ καλυτερες συνθηκες διαβιωσης απο ολα τα υπολοιπα ΤΠΚ του ΠΝ, οχι απο τις φρεγατες, ενω διατηρουν και αρκετες δυνατοτητες αποκρυψης αυτων. Ειδικα οι S148 δεν εχουν χωρους.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ειδικα οι S148 δεν εχουν χωρους.


Δεν είχαν χώρους ενδιαίτησης διότι άλλο το δόγμα των Γερμανών αφού "'επεφταν" δίπλα σε πλοίο-μάννα κλάσης Rhein. Ίσως γι΄αυτό είχαμε πάρει πακέτο το ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ με τις Jaguar. Άλλο τι το κάναμε μετά.
Με την παραλαβή των 148 έγινε ανακατασκευή του εσωτερικού αλλά δεν παύει να είναι στενάχωρα.

----------


## Grotta

Οι vosper  είναι κότερα σε σχέση με τα υπόλοιπα, το καλοκαίρι θέλεις μπουφάν μέσα.
Περιπολίες Β&Ν Αιγαίο δεν κάνουν υπάρχουνοι Κ/Φ, 
έχουν άλλες αποστολές.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ειναι πολυ ομορφα σκαφη, μοντερνα μεν αλλα με ναυτικες γραμμες. Βαζω αλλη μια φωτογραφια, με κακο φωτισμο δυστυχως, αφου ζητηθηκε...

Super_Vita_Ritsos_P71_26_3_2016.JPG


Για οσους ενδιαφερονται καποιος ανεβασε πολυ προσφατο βιντεο, απο την 25/3, μεσα απο την ΤΠΚ Ριτσος.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Περιπολίες Β&Ν Αιγαίο δεν κάνουν υπάρχουνοι Κ/Φ, 
> έχουν άλλες αποστολές.


Το γνωρίζω κ λόγω καταγωγής μου.

----------


## manolis2

Captain_Nionios , 

 Φοβερο το βιντεο και πολυ καλη η φωτο απο το Ριτσος, η συννεφια εξαφανιζει τις σκιες! Μπορω να την χρησιμοποιησω σε σχετικο αρθρο σε μπλογκ με αναφορα στο ονομα σου? 

φιλε ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗ
Ενταξει, δεν εννοουσα οτι κανουν και ξιφιες, περα απο τις ασκησεις τους εκτελουν διαφορα καθηκοντα, οπως πχ διακριτικη συνοδεια γειτονικου συμμαχικου ναυτικου. Ομως, ο νεοτευκτος Ριτσος είχε και την -μάλλον σπάνια για μικρό σκάφος – τιμή να μεταφέρει προ 2μηνου στην Αίγινα  τον Πρόεδρο της Δημοκρατίας για την επέτειο 188  χρόνων από την ορκωμοσία του Ιωάννη Καποδίστρια στο νησί, ώς πρώτος  Κυβερνήτης της απελεύθερωμένης Ελλάδας : http://www.ert.gr/o-proedros-tis-dim...as-stin-egina/
Στο παρακάτω βίντεο από το καλό pireaspiraeus.com, φαίνεται η αναχώρηση  του Ρ-71 Ρίτσος  απο τον προβλήτα της Ακτής Βασιλειάδη (και έδρας του ΥΕΝ), επιβαίνοντος του ΠτΔ   κ. Παυλόπουλου . Μάλιστα εμφανέστατος είναι στον κεντρικό ιστό του  πλοίου, ο τετράγωνος επισείοντας του Προέδρου της Δημοκρατίας (ελπιζω να μην κανω τωρα λαθος φιλε ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗ).  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CbNuzhMnsDI

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Captain_Nionios , 
> 
> 
> 
> φιλε ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗ
> Ενταξει, δεν εννοουσα οτι κανουν και ξιφιες, περα απο τις ασκησεις τους εκτελουν διαφορα καθηκοντα, οπως πχ διακριτικη συνοδεια γειτονικου συμμαχικου ναυτικου. Ομως, ο νεοτευκτος Ριτσος είχε και την -μάλλον σπάνια για μικρό σκάφος – τιμή να μεταφέρει προ 2μηνου στην Αίγινα  τον Πρόεδρο της Δημοκρατίας για την επέτειο 188  χρόνων από την ορκωμοσία του Ιωάννη Καποδίστρια στο νησί, ώς πρώτος  Κυβερνήτης της απελεύθερωμένης Ελλάδας : http://www.ert.gr/o-proedros-tis-dim...as-stin-egina/
> Στο παρακάτω βίντεο από το καλό pireaspiraeus.com, φαίνεται η αναχώρηση  του Ρ-71 Ρίτσος  απο τον προβλήτα της Ακτής Βασιλειάδη (και έδρας του ΥΕΝ), επιβαίνοντος του ΠτΔ   κ. Παυλόπουλου . Μάλιστα εμφανέστατος είναι στον κεντρικό ιστό του  πλοίου, ο τετράγωνος επισείοντας του Προέδρου της Δημοκρατίας (ελπιζω να μην κανω τωρα λαθος φιλε ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗ).  
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CbNuzhMnsDI


Φίλε Μανώλη, 
Δεν είπα εγώ ότι κάνουν ξιφίες κ βέβαια την  παρακολούθηση που υπονοείς την κάνουν αυτά τα ΤΠΚ τα οποία πάνε επιφυλακή κάπου στις Κυκλάδες.
Το βίντεο στον Πειραιά ανήκει σε καλό φίλο κ ιδιοκτήτη του blogspot, πρώην μέλους του nautilia.
Eίναι σήμα,ο επισείων (χρησιμοποιώ καθαρεύουσα) έχει την έννοια επιμήκους ταινίας. :Fat: 
Κ επειδή ο λόγος γιά σήματα,το πιό περίεργο το είδα στη θητεία μου.Όλα τα πλοία σε άσκηση,άδειος ο ναύσταθμος κ ο Αρχηγός Στόλου είχε υψώσει το σήμα του στο μοναδικό πλοίο ευρισκόμενο εκεί που δεν ήταν άλλο από το παλιό Α/Γ ΙΚΑΡΙΑ L154! :Surprised:  Αφού λέγαμε μεταξύ μας "μα καλά, τώρα αυτό είναι η ναυαρχίδα;"

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Captain_Nionios , 
> 
>  Φοβερο το βιντεο και πολυ καλη η φωτο απο το Ριτσος, η συννεφια εξαφανιζει τις σκιες! Μπορω να την χρησιμοποιησω σε σχετικο αρθρο σε μπλογκ με αναφορα στο ονομα σου? 
> 
> ...


Καλησπερα. Μπορεις να τις χρησιμοποιησεις, βεβαιως.  :Encouragement:

----------


## manolis2

Ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε Captain_Nionio! 
http://proelasi.org/2016/03/31/%CF%85%CF%80%CE%BF%CF%80%CE%BB%CE%BF%CE%AF%CE%B1%C  F%81%CF%87%CE%BF%CF%82-%CF%81%CE%AF%CF%84%CF%83%CE%BF%CF%82-%CF%84%CF%80%CE%BA-%CF%81-71-%CF%84%CE%BF-%CE%BD%CE%B5%CF%8E%CF%84%CE%B5%CF%81%CE%BF/ 





> Καλησπερα. Μπορεις να τις χρησιμοποιησεις, βεβαιως.

----------


## Stelios_58

> αυτα τα καραβια δεν ειναι για πολλη θαλασσα τον κοσμο μεσα τον λιωνουν (πιστεψτε με με την σειρα πανε ολοι για εμετο)



Συγγνώμη αλλά δεν υπάρχουν καράβια, γιά πολλή η γιά λίγη θάλασσα. 
Τα καραβια αντεχουν την θαλασσα για την οποια ειναι κατασκευασμενα, και τοση θαλασσα σαν αυτη που θα βρούν εν πλώ
Οι πυραυλάκατοι αντεχουν...οσο μπορουν να αντεξουν, αν θυμάμαι καλά 10...το θυμάμαι κι ανατριχιάζω..Οκτωβριος 1989 ασκηση "παρμενίων"
Οσον αφορα τωρα το οτι ο κοσμος κανει εμετο, η αξιοπλοία ενος πλοιου δεν κρινεται απο το ποσοι κανουν εμετό και καθε πότε

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Φίλε μου αυτός έχει να μπει ακριβώς 7 χρόνια! :Cocksure:

----------


## D-Mitch

> Προχθές ο φίλος Selim San μου έστειλε και αυτά, άγνωστο πότε είναι φωτογραφημένα στην Aliaga. Απ' ότι μου λέει ο φίλος ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ πρέπει να είναι τα Άννινος και Αρλιώτης. Δεκτή κάθε πληροφορία. 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 163098


Εξαιρετική φωτογραφία! Πίσω τους διακρίνεται μια ρωσική Krivak II!

----------


## D-Mitch

Τα καμάρια μας!

----------


## D-Mitch

Σύντομα θα ακολουθήσει και τροποποιημένη φωτογραφία με Com IIIB με Harpoon.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Eρώτηση προς τον Παναγιώτη κ οποιονδήποτε γνωρίζοντα.Τι προβλέπεται γιά πολεμικό πλοίο μεταφέρον μιά εικόνα.
Συγκεκριμένα την περασμένη Κυριακή είδα μιά ΤΠΚ τύπου Combattante III εν πλω να έχει υψωμένα τα πυροβόλα,το επίσημο στην πλώρη,την σημαία στον ιστό κ ατην πρύμη.Απόρησα διότι ταυτόχρονα είδα κ μιά Κ/Φ κλάσης Αsheville η οποία δεν είχε τίποτα που είχε να κάνει με σημαιοστολισμό,άρα δεν επρόκειτο γιά εορτή. Τελικά η ΤΠΚ μετέφερε την εικόνα της Εκατονταπυλιανής από Πάρο στον Πειραιά.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το επίσημο και σημάια στη πρύμη και στον ιστό είναι ο μικρός σημαιοστολισμός. Μικρός σημαιοστολισμός γίνεται στα πλοία που είναι εν πλω στις περιστάσεις που προβλ΄πεται μεγάλος σημαιοστολισμός (Εθνικές και Θρησκευτικές γιορτές κ.λπ.) ή όταν δεν λόγω καιρού δεν μπορέι να γίνει ο μεγάλος σημαιοστολισμός.

Σημαιοσολισμός προβλέπεται μεταξύ άλλων όταν "Αρχηγός ξένου Κράτους επισκέπτεται επισήμως Π. Πλοία" και "σε τοπικές Ελληνικές εορτές κατόπιν διαταγής του αρχαιοτέρου β†ιοικητού ή Κυβερνήτου μεμονωμένου Π. Πλοίου".

Δεν ξέρω αν θεωρείται τοπική γιορτή ή πρόκειται για υποδοχή της εικόνας "μετ τιμές αρχηγού κράτους" μια που τα τελευταία χρόνια δίνουμε τιμές αρχηγού κράτους στο ¨Αγιο Φως σε εικόνες κ.λπ.

Νομίζω ότι και οι κάνες προς τα πάνω είναι κάτι σαν το "Παρουσιάστε" των όπλων αν και δεν το έχω δει κάπου γραμμένο αλλά μοιάζει να έχει την ίδια λογική ότι δεν μπορέι να χησιμοποιηθεί το όπλο για να βάλει. Αυτή είναι και η αρχική ένοια των τιμητικών κανιοβολισμών δηλαδή να αδειάσουν τα κανόνια οπότε μέχρι να ξαναγεμίσουν (μιλάμε για τα εμπορσθογεμή κανόνια των ιστοφόρων) οπότε εδειχναν τις εισηνικές διαθέσεις. Το ίδιο νόημα έχει και το πλήρωμα στις αντένες των ιστιοφόρων ή στα ρέλια όταν καταργήθηκαν τα ιστιοφόρα αφού έτσι έδειχναν ότι με το πλήρωμα έτσι παραταγμένο δεν υπηρχε κανένας στα κανόνια.

Ας το δούμε στο βίντεο του Δημήτρη Μεντάκη

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Δεν νομίζω ότι αποδόθηκαν τιμές αρχηγού κράτους αν κρίνω καλά από την σύνθεση κ τον αριθμό του αγήματος του ΛΣ.
Χάρις στο βίντεο του φίλου Δημ.Μεντάκη τον οποίο ευχαριστούμε θερμώς,μάθαμε ποιά ΤΠΚ ήταν,φέρουσα το όνομα του ηρωικού κυβερνήτη του Α/Τ ΒΑΣ.ΟΛΓΑ.
Παρατηρείστε,ιδίως από πλώρα, τις έξοχες ναυτικές γραμμές μιάς Combattante.

YΓ: Aς ελπίσουμε η Παναγία Εκατονταπυλιανή να...φωτίσει τους αρμόδιους ώστε να επισπεύσουν επιτέλους την ανέλκυση του ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ...που είναι εκεί παραδίπλα κ αφού έφερε προηγουμένως  το όνομα στο οποίο είναι αφιερωμένη η πάνσεπτη εικόνα.

----------


## sv1xv

Δυστυχώς η ανέλκυση ξεφεύγει από τις περιορισμένες ικανότητες της Μεγαλοχαρης. Πλέον εναποθέτουμε τις ελπίδες μας στον Λάο Τσε και στο πνεύμα του Μάο.

----------


## manolis2

Μετα απο 7(!) χρονια, ο Μυκονιος ετοιμος για επιστροφη σε υπηρεσια: 
http://www.proelasi.org/2016/11/06/%...%ce%ae-%cf%83/

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ΤΠΚ ΚΡΥΣΤΑΛΛΙΔΗΣ &#94.jpgΤΠΚ ΚΡΥΣΤΑΛΛΙΔΗΣ.jpg 6-7 Δεκεμβρίου 08
ΤΠΚ ΚΡΥΣΤΑΛΛΙΔΗΣ σε γιορτή του ΠΝ.
Πρύμα Κ/Φ ΝΙΚΗΦΟΡΟΣ.

----------


## pantelis2009

*Π.Ν: ΠΡΟΧΩΡΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΚΤΗ ΚΑΙ ΕΒΔΟΜΗ ΠΥΡΑΥΛΑΚΑΤΟ (PHOTOS)*Τα Ναυπηγεία Ελευσίνας επισκέφθηκε σήμερα Τετάρτη 26 Ιουλίου 2017 ο Αναπληρωτής Υπουργός Εθνικής ¶μυνας Δημήτρης Βίτσας, συνοδευόμενος από τον Αρχηγό ΓΕΕΘΑ Ναύαρχο Ευάγγελο Αποστολάκη ΠΝ και τον Αρχηγό ΓΕΝ Αντιναύαρχο Νικόλαο Τσούνη ΠΝ. Στη διάρκεια της επίσκεψης, ενημερώθηκε από το Ναυτικό Κλιμάκιο Ελευσίνας, για την πρόοδο των εργασιών στα υπό κατασκευή ΤΠΚ υπ. αριθ. 6 και 7.
Έγινε περιήγηση και ενημέρωση στους χώρους κατασκευής των ΤΠΚ. Ακολούθησε συζήτηση του ΑΝΥΕΘΑ με τους εκπροσώπους των εργαζομένων και η επίσκεψη ολοκληρώθηκε με συνάντηση με τη Διοίκηση των Ναυπηγείων Ελευσίνας. Ακολούθως ο ΑΝΥΕΘΑ και η στρατιωτική ηγεσία επιβαίνοντες σε σκάφος της Διοίκησης Υποβρύχιων Καταστροφών (ΔΥΚ), συνόδευσαν, στο πλαίσιο απόδοσης τιμών, το θρυλικό Θωρηκτό ΅ΆΑΒΕΡΩΦΆΆ κατά τον επανάπλου του από το Ναυπηγείο Σκαραμαγκά, όπου βρισκόταν για εργασίες συντήρησης, στη μόνιμη θέση ελλιμενισμού του στο ¶λσος Ναυτικής Παράδοσης, στη Μαρίνα Φλοίσβου.
*Στη πρώτη φωτογραφία η υπερκατασκευή της 6ης πυραυλακάτου τύπου SUPER VITA κλάσσης ΡΟΥΣΣΕΝ που αναμένεται να παραδοθεί στο Π.Ν στα τέλη του τρέχοντος έτους με αρχές του 2018. Ήδη έχουν ολοκληρωθεί οι εργασίες σε ποσοστό άνω του 70% και αναμένεται η εγκατάσταση των ηλεκτροοπτικών αισθητήρων καθώς και των οπλικών συστημάτων. Ως προς το έβδομο ΤΠΚ κλάσσης ΡΟΥΣΣΕΝ οφείλουμε να τονίσουμε πως είναι σε αρχικό στάδιο κατασκευής ενώ τη παρούσα φάση εκτελείται πλήθος ελασματουργικών εργασιών.* 
Τα παραπάνω έρχονται να επιβεβαιώσουν το προηγούμενο δημοσίευμα του Think News στις 28 Ιουνίου 2016 όπου αναφέραμε τα εξής:
_“Στη τελική ευθεία βρίσκονται η ολοκλήρωση της κατασκευής της έκτης πυραυλακάτου (“Ρ72 Καραθανάσης”) στα ναυπηγεία Ελευσίνας. Εκτιμάται ότι το σκάφος δύναται να παραδοθεί στη Διοίκηση Ταχέων Σκαφών ώστε να εκτελεστούν οι απαραίτητες δοκιμές εν όρμω και εν πλω στα τέλη του τρέχοντος έτους. Ειδικότερα, στη παρούσα φάση τοποθετούνται τα απάρτια των συστημάτων (σύστημα μάχης, επικοινωνίες κτλ) και γίνονται οι αρχικές δοκιμές ανά σύστημα. Η εξέλιξη αυτή θεωρείται ιδιαίτερα θετική διότι όπως δείχνουν μέσα στο 2018 το Π.Ν θα εντάξει μια υπέρσυγχρονη μονάδα κρούσεως επιφανείας στον Στόλό._ 
_Σε ότι αφορά το 7ο πλοίο (“P73 Βλαχάκος”) έχουν ήδη παραληφθεί όλα τα απάρτια των ηλεκτρονικών και οπλικών συστημάτων και έχει ξεκινήσει πολύ αρχικό στάδιο οι εργασίες κατασκευής του σκάφους. Τα πλοία αναμένεται να φέρουν τα κορυφαία βλήματα επιφανείας επιφανείας Exocet Block 3 μέγιστης εμβέλειας 180 χιλιομέτρων διαθέτοντας τριπλάσιο βεληνεκές και διπλάσιο φόρτο από τα υφιστάμενα ΤΠΚ Combattante. ¶ξιο αναφοράς είναι και το πρυμναίο αντιβληματικό σύστημα (CIWS) GLMS RAM το οποίο φέρει 21 κατευθυνόμενα βλήματα ικανά να εμπλέκουν χαμηλά ιπτάμενους στόχους και εχθρικά κατευθυνόμενα βλήματα προσφέροντας τη μέγιστη δυνατή προστασία στο πλοίο._ 
_Η απόκτηση του 6ου και το 7ου είναι εξαιρετικά σημαντική σε μια περίοδο όπου το Π.Ν αντιμετωπίζει πληθώρα σύνθετων απειλών και πρέπει μέσα στα επόμενα χρόνια να αντικαταστήσει παλαιές μονάδες επιφανείας. Για την εξέλιξη των εργασιών κομβική είναι η συμμετοχή του Ναυτικού Κλιμακίου Ελευσίνας μιας ανεξάρτητης υπηρεσίας του Π.Ν της οποίας το προσωπικό εργάζεται νυχθημερόν για την απρόσκοπτη εκτέλεση των εργασιών._ 
_Ως προς το οικονομικό σκέλος των εργασιών ήδη έχουν δοθεί 40 εκατ. ευρώ για την ολοκλήρωση των εργασιών στο 6ο και 7ο ΤΠΚ ενώ το σύνολο των εργασιών συντονίζεται από το ΓΕΝ και ειδικότερα από το Ναυτικό Κλιμάκιο Ελευσίνας. Από το προαναφερθέν ποσό το ΓΕΝ έχει αναλάβει τις πληρωμές και τις ασφαλιστικές εισφορές των εργαζομένων, ύψους 22,5 εκατ. ευρώ, καθώς και την αγορά των υλικών, ύψους 17,5 εκατ. ευρώ”._ 
Περισσότερες πληροφορίες μπορείτε να δείτε εδώ: 
Στη τελική ευθεία η παράδοση της έκτης πυραυλακάτου κλάσης ΡΟΥΣΣΕΝ
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Εξαιρετικο βιντεο.




Οπως φαινεται στο συγκεκριμενο La Combattante ΙΙΙΒ δεν εχουν αντικαταστησει ακομα τους Penguin με Harpoon οπως εχει σχεδιαστει για ολη την κλαση.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Από όσο θυμάμαι έχουν μπει στο ΣΤΑΡΑΚΗΣ. Aν ξέρει κανείς κ γιά άλλο σκάφος ας μας το πει.
 Oi εκτοξευτές Ηarpoοn κ τα παρελκόμενα είναι από αγορά υλικων που έγινε από τα Εμιράτα,σωστή κίνηση αν σκεφθεί κανείς ότι κάποια είναι δυσεύερετα αλλά κ σε συμφέρουσα τιμή.
Ηαrpoon έβαλαν κ στo πρόσφατα επανενεργοποιημένο (μετά την φωτιά) ΜΥΚΟΝΙΟΣ,κλάσης Combattante III.

----------


## manolis2

Χαρπουν εχουν μπει και στον Τρουπάκη: 
https://i.pinimg.com/564x/2d/ee/5e/2...120945b0ec.jpg 
Το αποθεμα Ηarpoοn και τα παρελκόμενα του ΠΝ (εκτοξευτες, κονσολες ελεγχου του πυραυλου - "χαρπουνιερες", κλπ), προερχονται από δωρεα υλικων από τις δυο S των Εμιράτων, απο την αποσυρμενη φρεγατα Μπουμπουλινα και απο τις  2  S148 που εβαλαν Χαρπουν εξ'αρχης στην ιδια ακριβως διαμορφωση και οι οποιες εξακολουθουν να  υπηρετουν μεχρι σημερα, χωρις πυραυλους Ε/Ε. 
Εδω, μια απο τις σπανιες βολες (εκπαιδευτικου) Χαρπουν του ΠΝ, απο τον Βλαχαβα: 
http://www.defencetalk.com/pictures/.../volh_tpk1.jpg

----------


## manolis2

Εξελιξη της τελευταιας στιγμης! Εθεαθηκε χθες το  απογευμα ο ΜΠΛΕΣΣΑΣ (P 21) στο Ναυπλιο με Χαρπουν!!!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R9TL4VILOk4 
Αυτο σημαινει δυστυχως οτι ΚΑΙ οι εκσυγχρονισμενες Combattante φορανε τελικα παλαιους Χαρπουν oπως ο Μυκόνιος  και οχι τους νεωτερους Exocet ΜΜ40 Block2...
http://www.proelasi.org/2016/11/06/%...%CE%AE-%CF%83/

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Εισαι σιγουρος οτι αυτο που βλεπουμε ειναι εκτοξευτες Harpoon; 

Ειναι το πιο πιθανο, αυτο φαινεται με την πρωτη ματια, μηπως ομως μπερδευομαστε επειδη και οι Exocet ΜΜ40 Block2 των Super Vita, που θα εμπαιναν στα τρια απο τα τεσσερα Comattante III, ειχαν κυλινδρικους εκτοξευτες;

Δηλαδη μηπως ειναι Exocet ΜΜ40 Block2 και δεν το καταλαβαινουμε; Εσυ ανεμενες να μπουν στους ηδη υπαρχοντες μεγαλους τετραγωνικους εκτοξευτες των Exocet ΜΜ38;

Απο τις Comattante IIIB, Harpoon εχει και το ΝΤΕΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ, τουλαχιστον απο το Σεπτεμβριο του 2016.

----------


## manolis2

Nαι φιλε Captain_Nionios, Χαρπουν ειναι, υπαρχουν και σε κοντινες φωτο:  http://www.argolikeseidhseis.gr/2017...-post_808.html 
Οι ΜΜ40 δεν θα εμπαιναν στους ηδη υπαρχοντες  τετραγωνικους εκτοξευτες των Exocet ΜΜ38, αλλα ουτε και σε ικριωματα Χαρπουν, που εχουν πολυ διαφορετικη κλιση εκτοξευσης. Θα εμπαιναν ακριβως με τη διαμορφωση των Σουπερ Βιτα , ή οπως στις Τυνησιακες Combattante IIIM : http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-3hP7g0O0JB...Galite+501.jpg





> Εισαι σιγουρος οτι αυτο που βλεπουμε ειναι εκτοξευτες Harpoon; 
> 
> Ειναι το πιο πιθανο, αυτο φαινεται με την πρωτη ματια, μηπως ομως μπερδευομαστε επειδη και οι Exocet ΜΜ40 Block2 των Super Vita, που θα εμπαιναν στα τρια απο τα τεσσερα Comattante III, ειχαν κυλινδρικους εκτοξευτες;
> 
> Δηλαδη μηπως ειναι Exocet ΜΜ40 Block2 και δεν το καταλαβαινουμε; Εσυ ανεμενες να μπουν στους ηδη υπαρχοντες μεγαλους τετραγωνικους εκτοξευτες των Exocet ΜΜ38;
> 
> Απο τις Comattante IIIB, Harpoon εχει και το ΝΤΕΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ, τουλαχιστον απο το Σεπτεμβριο του 2016.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Χαρπουν εχουν μπει και στον Τρουπάκη: 
> https://i.pinimg.com/564x/2d/ee/5e/2...120945b0ec.jpg 
> απο την αποσυρμενη φρεγατα Μπουμπουλινα και απο τις  2  S148 που εβαλαν Χαρπουν εξ'αρχης στην ιδια ακριβως διαμορφωση και οι οποιες εξακολουθουν να  υπηρετουν μεχρι σημερα, χωρις πυραυλους Ε/Ε. 
> Εδω, μια απο τις σπανιες βολες (εκπαιδευτικου) Χαρπουν του ΠΝ, απο τον Βλαχαβα: 
> http://www.defencetalk.com/pict


Φίλε Μανώλη ο σωστός όρος είναι παροπλισμένη.

Υποθέτω ότι πρόκειται για τις ΒΟΤΣΗΣ κ ΜΑΡΙΔΑΚΗΣ
Δλδ επιχειρούν ως απλά περιπολικά άλλωστε κάνουν καλύτερα τη δουλειά από τις Αsheville.
Ίσως όμως αυτό να σημαίνει ότι είναι στα πρόθυρα παροπλισμού.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Εξελιξη της τελευταιας στιγμης! Εθεαθηκε χθες το  απογευμα ο ΜΠΛΕΣΣΑΣ (P 21) στο Ναυπλιο με Χαρπουν!!!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R9TL4VILOk4 
> Αυτο σημαινει δυστυχως οτι ΚΑΙ οι εκσυγχρονισμενες Combattante φορανε τελικα παλαιους Χαρπουν oπως ο Μυκόνιος  και οχι τους νεωτερους Exocet ΜΜ40 Block2...
> http://www.proelasi.org/2016/11/06/%...%CE%AE-%CF%83/


Βλέπω μόνο 2 εκτοξευτές,ίσως δεν έφταναν.

Ίσως για οικονομικούς λόγους κ μπορεί οι ΜΜ40Β2 να μπουν αργότερα.

Αυτές οι εκ των ενόντων κινήσεις είναι προς την σωστή κατεύθυνση, εν μέσω κρίσης.

----------


## manolis2

> Βλέπω μόνο 2 εκτοξευτές,ίσως δεν έφταναν.
> 
> Ίσως για οικονομικούς λόγους κ μπορεί οι ΜΜ40Β2 να μπουν αργότερα.
> 
> Αυτές οι εκ των ενόντων κινήσεις είναι προς την σωστή κατεύθυνση, εν μέσω κρίσης.



Φιλε Βικτωρ Χιωτη, 
εχεις δικιο, παροπλισμενη ειναι ο ορος. Σε ολα τα ΤΠΚ φαινονται 2 κανιστρα Χαρπουν, αλλα ανα πασα στιγμη μπορουν να προστεθουν οι αλλοι 2 που λειπουν. Δε νομιζω οτι ειναι προσωρινη η τοποθετηση, χρειαζονται πολλες αλλαγες στο ΚΠΜ. Μονιμοι ειναι οι Χαρπουν. Απλα για το Μυκονιο λεγοταν οτι λογω της καταστροφης του ΚΠΜ απο πυρκαγια, εβαλαν Χαρπουν για να μην αγορασουν νεο ΣΔΒ. Αφου ομως τους εβαλαν και στον εκσ. Μπλεσσα, μαλλον πανε ολες οι Combattante III για Χαρπουν.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ΤΠΚ ΔΑΝΙΟΛΟΣ.jpg
Το ΤΠΚ ΔΑΝΙΟΛΟΣ κλάσης Super Vita στις 6/1/2018.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Για τις τορπιλακάτους NASTY συζητήσαμε μερικές σελίδες πιο πριν *εδώ*.

Παρακάτω βλέπουμε μια από αυτές τον Τοξότη στη Χίο. Με την αφάιρεση των τροπιλοσωλήνων το 2002 και την αντικατάσταση του πλωριού Μπόφορς των 40 mm με Ραινμένταλ των20 mm τώρα πια χρησιμοποιούνται σαν παράκτια περιπολικά.
Θα παρατηρήσω τον καραβόσκυλο στην πλώρη "εις τάξην απάρσεως" και τη σημαία του Πατριαρχείου ή της ΑΕΚ μια και παρά την εντύπωση που υπα΄ρχει το Βυχάντιο δεν χρησιμοποίησε ποτέ τέτοια σημαία.
IMG_20180315_112154.jpg
Θα πέι καποιος γιατί αν μην έχει σημαία της ΑΕΚ εδώ η γερμανική φρεγάτα Μπάγιερ (Bayern F217) έχει στην παρακάτω εικόνα στο δεξί σταυρό μαζί με το προπαρασκευαστικό σινιάλο και την ελληνική σημαία (σημαία αβροφροσύνης) βλέπουμεε κι τη σημαία της Μπάγιερν Μονάχου. Και μάλιστα με αρχιπλοίαρχο να επιβαινει οπως βλέπουμε από το διακριτικό διοικήσεως. 
IMG_5260.jpg Πηγή

Βέβαια αη σημαία ειναι της Βαυαρίας (Bayern στα γερμανικά) από όπου πήρε και τα χρώματα στο σήμα της η ομάδα. Δεν ξέρω αν το ήξεραν οι γερμανοί αλλά παρόμοια χρώνατα επι Όθωνα ειχε η σημαία των πολεμικών πλοίων.
IMG_20180529_194510[1].jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Για τις τορπιλακάτους NASTY συζητήσαμε μερικές σελίδες πιο πριν *εδώ*.
> 
> Παρακάτω βλέπουμε μια από αυτές τον Τοξότη στη Χίο. Με την αφάιρεση των τροπιλοσωλήνων το 2002 και την αντικατάσταση του πλωριού Μπόφορς των 40 mm με Ραινμένταλ των20 mm τώρα πια χρησιμοποιούνται σαν παράκτια περιπολικά.
> Θα παρατηρήσω τον καραβόσκυλο στην πλώρη "εις τάξην απάρσεως" και τη σημαία του Πατριαρχείου ή της ΑΕΚ μια και παρά την εντύπωση που υπα΄ρχει το Βυχάντιο δεν χρησιμοποίησε ποτέ τέτοια σημαία.
> IMG_20180315_112154.jpg


Πολύ χαίρομαι γιά την φωτό από το νησί μου.Μάλλον πήγες εκεί ( προσοχή στους λιμενικούς ) .Η σημαία είναι η θεωρούμενη του Βυζαντίου,από όσο ξέρω στην πραγματικότητα ήταν κόκκινη.Την υψώνουν πολλά πλοία του ΠΝ,πόσο μάλλον αυτό το ΠΠ που είναι σε διασπορά.Έται γιά να την βλέπουν οι απέναντι.

----------


## tomcat

> Πολύ χαίρομαι γιά την φωτό από το νησί μου.Μάλλον πήγες εκεί ( προσοχή στους λιμενικούς ) .Η σημαία είναι η θεωρούμενη του Βυζαντίου,από όσο ξέρω στην πραγματικότητα ήταν κόκκινη.Την υψώνουν πολλά πλοία του ΠΝ,πόσο μάλλον αυτό το ΠΠ που είναι σε διασπορά.Έται γιά να την βλέπουν οι απέναντι.


Καλημέρα καικαλήεβδομάδααγαπητέφίλεΒίκτωρΧιώτη. Επέτρεψε μου να σου πω ότι ηκόκκινη σημαία που λες στην πραγματικότητα ήταν πορφυρή και θεωρείτο ως η πολεμική σημαία . Αποτελεί δε, αγαπημένη συνήθεια των πλοίων της Δ.Τ.Σ. , να υψώνουν την κλασσική κιτρινόμαυρη του βυζαντίου παράλληλα με την πειρατική προσφέροντας ένα εξαιρετικό θέαμα.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Δεν ήταν σημαία του Βυζαντίου ο διέφαλος αετόςούτε σε κίτρινο ούτε σε κόκκινο φόντο απλά είναι συμβολο καποιων δυναστειών αυτοκρατόρων που με παρόμοιο τρόπο με τα οικόσημα της δύσης είχαν δικά τους σύμβολα . Περισσότερα μπορείτε να δέιτε *εδώ. 

*Αν περιπολούν κοντά στα Ψαρά μπορούν να έχουν την σημαία των Ψαρών στην Επνανάσταση του 1821 που προβλέπεται και από την Πάγια Διαταγή Γ.Ε.Ν. 9-5/2015 από 24-11-2015 (έχουμε κουβεντιάσει για αυτή τη διαταγή *εδώ*.
.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> παράλληλα με την πειρατική προσφέροντας ένα εξαιρετικό θέαμα.


Είχα ακούσει ότι ο 1ος κυβερνήτης του Α/Γ ΚΩΣ πλωτάρχης Πάντζαρης,ύψωνε την πειρατική κ μάλιστα χωρίς την ελληνική όταν ανοιγόταν στο πέλαγος.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Είναι αλήθεια ότι τα ταχέα σκάφη με την χρήση της ταχύτητας, της ευελιξίας και του αιφνιδιασμού στη δράση και την τακτική τους θυμίζουν του μπορυρλοτιέρηδες και τους πειρατές ή καλύτερα με τους κουρσάρους (οι πειρατές ήταν για την πάρτη τους ενώ οι κουρσάροι για κάποιο κράτος).

Οπότε είναι ταιριαστή η σημαία των Σπετσών από το 1821 στο αλμπουρο μιας πυραυλακάτου:
DSC09542a.jpg
Η άλλη σημαία με τα αστέρια είναι το διακριτικό διοικήσεως ναυάρχου ή του Αρχηγού Στόλου.

Το πνεύμα της δράσης σαν τους μπουρλοτιέρηδες και τους κουρσάρους φαίνεται στη διακόσμηση του καρέ των αξιωματικών της πυραυλακάτου:
DSC09563.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

DSC00484.jpg26/6/09

Η πυραυλάκατος τύπου Combattante IIIB ανοικτά του Πειραιά.

----------


## tomcat

> DSC00484.jpg26/6/09
> 
> Η πυραυλάκατος τύπου Combattante IIIB ανοικτά του Πειραιά.


Πολυ ωραια και επικαιρη (λογω "Παρμενιωνα") η φωτογραφια φιλε ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗ. Προκειται για το ΤΠΚ ΞΕΝΟΣ ναυπηγησης 1981.

----------


## manolis2

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sDFuWBpcBt0

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

DSC01826.jpg28/10/18

Το ΤΠΚ ΡΙΤΣΟΣ τύπου Super Vita στον Πειραιά λόγω της εθνικής επετείου.

----------


## threshtox

Kαι σήμερα, πάντως, κατέπλευσε στον Πειραιά, γύρω στις δέκα, για τον εορτασμό του Αγίου Νικολάου.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Kαι σήμερα, πάντως, κατέπλευσε στον Πειραιά, γύρω στις δέκα, για τον εορτασμό του Αγίου Νικολάου.


Ναι σταθερά αυτό.Από τα άλλα ,Υ/Β ΩΚΕΑΝΟΣ "ξαναέπαιξε" σχετικά πρόσφατα κ Φ/Γ ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ  πριν κάτι χρόνια κ πάντως προ εκσυγχρονισμού.
Κάτι είναι κ αυτό.Καλή ιδέα γιά επίσκεψη αν δεν πλακώσει κόσμος.

----------


## threshtox

Ατύχημα σήμερα στο ΤΠΚ Τρουπάκης. 

https://www.protothema.gr/greece/art...ato-troupakis/

----------


## manoubras 33

Τ.Π.Κ Υποπλοιαρχος ΜΥΚΟΝΙΟΣ πριν λίγες ημέρες στο λιμάνι της Σύρου,  την πλωρια φωτο πολύ την γούσταρα

DSCN9277.JPG DSCN9274.JPG

----------


## Blitz-X

Όντως πολύ ωραία η πλωριά φωτό. Αν στέκεσαι σε εκείνη τη μεριά του ντόκου και μπορείς να καδράρεις ότι είναι δεμένο στο τελωνείο, βγαίνουν πολύ ωραίες και εντυπωσιακές φωτό!!!

*ΜΦΧ*

----------


## manoubras 33

Απο τις εκδηλωσεις του Πολεμικου Ναυτικου στη Συρο με τιτλο Μέγα το της Θαλάσσης Κράτος.
ΤΠΚ ΠΛΩΤΑΡΧΗΣ ΜΠΛΕΣΣΑΣ και ΤΠΚ ΓΡΗΓΟΡΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ

DSCN9911.JPG DSCN9916.JPG mega_to_tis_thalassis_kratos.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Η πυραυλάκατος P 72 (Βότσης) φωτογραφημένη από την Κυνόσουρα σήμερα το πρωί επιστρέφοντας στο ναύσταθμο Σαλαμίνας άγνωστο από που. Καλή συνέχεια.

P-72-(ΒΟΤΣΗΣ)-01-12-07-2019.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Η πυραυλάκατος P 72 (Βότσης) φωτογραφημένη από την Κυνόσουρα σήμερα το πρωί επιστρέφοντας στο ναύσταθμο Σαλαμίνας άγνωστο από που. Καλή συνέχεια.
> 
> P-72-(ΒΟΤΣΗΣ)-01-12-07-2019.jpg


Σπάνια φωτό ΤΠΚ κλάσης S148 στην οποία έχουν αφαιρεθεί οι πύραυλοι ΜΜ38 αφού απασχολείται ως απλό περιπολικό στο ΝΑ Αιγαίο.Ευχαριστούμε Παντελή !

----------


## gioros

Σημερα στο νεο λιμανι στην Κερκυρα

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Τύπου 148.Αυτά τα σκάφη χρησιμοποιούνται γιά περιπολίες.Αυτός έιναι ο λόγος,πιστεύω,της παρουσιας του στην Κέρκυρα.

----------


## D-Mitch

> Σημερα στο νεο λιμανι στην Κερκυρα


Κάποια άλλη φωτογραφία που να έχεις πάρει πιο κοντά στη πρύμνη αγαπητε;

----------


## gioros

> Κάποια άλλη φωτογραφία που να έχεις πάρει πιο κοντά στη πρύμνη αγαπητε;


Δυστυχώς δεν εχω βγάλει ,δεν ήταν εύκολο.

----------


## manolis2

> Κάποια άλλη φωτογραφία που να έχεις πάρει πιο κοντά στη πρύμνη αγαπητε;


Εδω μια φετινη  της πρυμνης : 004.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Εδω μια φετινη  της πρυμνης : 004.jpg


Με μειωμένο φόρτο Ηarpoon.Η φωτό πρέπει να είναι στη Χίο,έτσι φίλε;

----------


## manolis2

> Με μειωμένο φόρτο Ηarpoon.Η φωτό πρέπει να είναι στη Χίο,έτσι φίλε;


Ναι, Χιος ειναι φιλε Βικτωρ Χιωτη. Φωτο του φιλου AegeanHawk.

----------


## manoubras 33

*TΠΚ ΣΤΑΡΑΚΗΣ* - ΣΥΡΟΣ 6-12-2019

DSCN0949.JPG DSCN0948.JPG

----------


## Blitz-X

Ωραίες φωτό. Ιδίως η πρώτη. Ευχαριστούμε!!!

*​ΜΦΧ*

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ωραίες φωτό. Ιδίως η πρώτη. Ευχαριστούμε!!!
> 
> *β€‹ΜΦΧ*


Αυτό το ΤΠΚ είχε βαφτεί  γιά παραλλαγή μαύρο γκρι κ βλέπω επαναφερθηκε στο κανονικό γκρι.Δοκιμαστικά θα ήταν αφού σε καιρό ειρήνης μόνο τα ταχύπλοα της Χιλής έχω δει έτσι βαμμένα.

----------


## Blitz-X

> Αυτό το ΤΠΚ είχε βαφτεί  γιά παραλλαγή μαύρο γκρι κ βλέπω επαναφερθηκε στο κανονικό γκρι.Δοκιμαστικά θα ήταν αφού σε καιρό ειρήνης μόνο τα ταχύπλοα της Χιλής έχω δει έτσι βαμμένα.


Ωραία ήταν με την παραλλαγή!!!

*​ΜΦΧ*

----------


## manolis2

[QUOTE=manoubras 33;619113]*TΠΚ ΣΤΑΡΑΚΗΣ* - ΣΥΡΟΣ 6-12-2019

Εξαιρετικες φωτογραφιες! Ευχαριστουμε! Μηπως υπαρχει και καποια με ολοκληρο τον πρυμναιο ιστο?

----------


## manoubras 33

Πρίν απο Οκτώ Χρόνια στο Λιμάνι της Ερμούπολης *ΤΠΚ ΚΡΥΣΤΑΛΛΙΔΗΣ - ΤΠΚ ΔΑΝΙΟΛΟΣ*

DSCN7130.jpg

Σας Ευχαριστώ για τα παραπάνω σχόλια.

----------


## manoubras 33

Απο χθες Κυριακή Παραμονή των Θεοφανείων στο λιμάνι της Σύρου, βρισκεται η Πυραυλάκατος *ΥΠΟΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟΣ ΡΙΤΣΟΣ* 
,και του Χρόνου! Δυο φωτο που τράβηξα, πριν την κακοκαιρία.

DSCN1141.JPG DSCN1138.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Του ιδίου τύπου Super Vita  με το προηγούμενο ποστ.Ακριβώς λόγω της κακοκαιρίας ήταν εκεί φιλέ.Πιό σίγουρα από τον Φοίνικα.

----------


## Joyrider

To ΠΝ παρέλαβε την ΤΠΚ ΚΑΡΑΘΑΝΑΣΗΣ η οποία κατέπλευσε σήμερα στην Αμφιάλη.

Καλά ταξίδια, καλές θάλασσες και ο Αη Νικόλας πάντα στην πλώρη της.

----------


## manolis2

> To ΠΝ παρέλαβε την ΤΠΚ ΚΑΡΑΘΑΝΑΣΗΣ η οποία κατέπλευσε σήμερα στην Αμφιάλη.
> 
> Καλά ταξίδια, καλές θάλασσες και ο Αη Νικόλας πάντα στην πλώρη της.


Δεν την παρελαβε ακομη, δεν υπαρχει σημαια επι του πλοιου οπως ειναι φανερο. Και να μην μιλησουμε για εγγυηση καλης λειτουργιας...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Δεν την παρελαβε ακομη, δεν υπαρχει σημαια επι του πλοιου οπως ειναι φανερο. Και να μην μιλησουμε για εγγυηση καλης λειτουργιας...


Mένουν να εγκατασταθούν κάποια συστήματα.

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

> Mένουν να εγκατασταθούν κάποια συστήματα.


Που κατασκευάστηκε το πλοίο αυτό;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Που κατασκευάστηκε το πλοίο αυτό;


Στην Ελευσίνα.Έπρεπε να έχει παραδοθεί πριν κάποια χρόνια.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Δεν την παρελαβε ακομη, δεν υπαρχει σημαια επι του πλοιου οπως ειναι φανερο.


Έχει σημαία αλλά την έχει στο δεξί σταυρό (στο δεξιό της κεραιας του ιστού στην ορολογία του ΠΝ) όπως τα εμπορικά πλοία. 
01.jpg
Όταν ενταχτεί στο Πν θα είναι στο πίκι (στο κέρας του ιστού για το ΠΝ). Και όταν θε έχει Κυβερνητη μαχιμο αξιωματικό του ΠΝ θα έχει και τον επισείοντα (έχουμε κουβεντιάσει *εδώ* για αυτόν) που σε αυτά τα πλοία δεν ευψώνεται στη γαλέτα (στο επίμηλο για το ΠΝ) αλλά σε δευτερο πίκι.
IMG_20180325_141713[1].jpgIMG_20180325_141906[1].jpg

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

> Έχει σημαία αλλά την έχει στο δεξί σταυρό (στο δεξιό της κεραιας του ιστού στην ορολογία του ΠΝ) όπως τα εμπορικά πλοία. 
> Όταν ενταχτεί στο Πν θα είναι στο πίκι (στο κέρας του ιστού για το ΠΝ). Και όταν θε έχει Κυβερνητη μαχιμο αξιωματικό του ΠΝ θα έχει και τον επισείοντα (έχουμε κουβεντιάσει *εδώ* για αυτόν) που σε αυτά τα πλοία δεν ευψώνεται στη γαλέτα (στο επίμηλο για το ΠΝ) αλλά σε δευτερο πίκι.


Είχα την εντύπωση ότι, στα εμπορικα πλοία, η σημαία στο δεξί σταυρό είναι το courtesy flag (σημαία αβροφροσύνης), και ότι η σημαία εθνικότητος είναι πάντα στον πρωραίο ιστό.

----------


## manolis2

Κι'εγω το ιδιο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Είχα την εντύπωση ότι, στα εμπορικα πλοία, η σημαία στο δεξί σταυρό είναι το courtesy flag (σημαία αβροφροσύνης), και ότι η σημαία εθνικότητος είναι πάντα στον πρωραίο ιστό.


Ισχύει κ στα πολεμικά με εξαιρέσεις,ελληνικό δεν βάζει τούρκικη κ το αντίστροφο.
Εκεί που την έβαλαν,έχει τον χαρακτήρα του "προσωρινού" αφού το σκάφος δεν είναι εν ενεργεία,νομίζω η επισημη ύψωση της σημαίας θα γίνει στις 15/7.
Πλοία ναυπηγούμενα στο εξωτερικό,έχουν μέχρι την παράδοση την σημαία της χώρας όπου ναυπηγούνται.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Είχα την εντύπωση ότι, στα εμπορικα πλοία, η σημαία στο δεξί σταυρό είναι το courtesy flag (σημαία αβροφροσύνης), και ότι η σημαία εθνικότητος είναι πάντα στον πρωραίο ιστό.


Η σημαία αβροφροσύνης (courtsy flag) μπαίνει στο δεξί σταυρό αν η σημαία εθνικότητας είναι στο σαντάρδο στην πρ΄μη ή στο πίκι αν είναι στο αλμπουρο και οι δύο πάει η σημαία εθνικότητας δεξιά και η σημαία αβροφροσύνης σε μικρότερο μεγεθος αριστερά. Η σημαάι μπαίνει στην πιο τιμητική θέση που μπορεί αν αναρτηθεί. Η σειρά των θέσωων από την ίο τιμητική στη λιγότερο είναι σαντάρδο στην πρύμη, στο αλμπουρο το πίκι, ο δεξιος σταυρός και ο αριστερός σταυρός.

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

> Είχα την εντύπωση ότι, στα εμπορικά πλοία, η σημαία στο δεξί σταυρό είναι το courtesy flag (σημαία αβροφροσύνης), και ότι η σημαία εθνικότητος είναι πάντα στον πρωραίο ιστό


Βεβαίως εννοώ τον ιστό της πρύμης, λυπούμαι για το λάθος.



> Ισχύει κ στα πολεμικά με εξαιρέσεις, ελληνικό δεν βάζει τούρκικη κ το αντίστροφο.
> Εκεί που την έβαλαν, έχει τον χαρακτήρα του "προσωρινού" αφού το σκάφος δεν είναι εν ενεργεία, νομίζω η επίσημη ύψωση της σημαίας θα γίνει στις 15/7.
> Πλοία ναυπηγούμενα στο εξωτερικό, έχουν μέχρι την παράδοση την σημαία της χώρας όπου ναυπηγούνται.





> Η σημαία αβροφροσύνης (courtesy flag) μπαίνει στο δεξί σταυρό αν η σημαία εθνικότητας είναι στο σαντάρδο στην πρύμη ή στο πίκι. Αν είναι στο άλμπουρο και οι δύο πάει η σημαία εθνικότητας δεξιά και η σημαία αβροφροσύνης σε μικρότερο μέγεθος αριστερά. Η σημαία μπαίνει στην πιο τιμητική θέση που μπορεί να αναρτηθεί. Η σειρά των θέσεων από την πιό τιμητική στη λιγότερο είναι σαντάρδο στην πρύμη, στο άλμπουρο το πίκι, ο δεξιός σταυρός και ο αριστερός σταυρός.


Σας ευχαριστώ για τις διευκρινίσεις και τους δύο.

----------


## Grotta

Απο την γέφυρα 


PSX_20191008_143723.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

*ΤΠΚ ΜΑΡΙΔΑΚΗΣ*
Τρείς φωτογραφίες σήμερα νωρίς το πρωί στη βόλτα μου στο λιμάνι της Σύρου.

DSCN3304.JPG DSCN3307.JPG DSCN3306.JPG
Χρόνια πολλά με υγεία μέρα που'ναι, αγάντα και κουράγιο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> *ΤΠΚ ΜΑΡΙΔΑΚΗΣ*
> Τρείς φωτογραφίες σήμερα νωρίς το πρωί στη βόλτα μου στο λιμάνι της Σύρου.
> 
> DSCN3304.JPG DSCN3307.JPG DSCN3306.JPG
> Χρόνια πολλά με υγεία μέρα που'ναι, αγάντα και κουράγιο.


Eυχαριστούμε για τις φωτό.Η ΤΠΚ ΜΑΡΙΔΑΚΗΣ  ( τύπου 148 )  είναι από τις πιό παλιές του Στόλου.Φαίνεται οι πιό σύγχρονες πάνε Καστελλόριζο μεριά,Χρόνια Πολλά.

----------


## manoubras 33

> Eυχαριστούμε για τις φωτό.Η ΤΠΚ ΜΑΡΙΔΑΚΗΣ  ( τύπου 148 )  είναι από τις πιό παλιές του Στόλου.Φαίνεται οι πιό σύγχρονες πάνε Καστελλόριζο μεριά,Χρόνια Πολλά.


Aργότερα το μεσημέρι κατέπλευσε και η *ΤΠΚ ΒΟΤΣΗΣ

*DSCN3309.JPG DSCN3312.JPG
Ο καιρός σήμερα δεν βοηθάει για καθαρές φωτογραφίες...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Aργότερα το μεσημέρι κατέπλευσε και η *ΤΠΚ ΒΟΤΣΗΣ
> 
> *DSCN3309.JPG DSCN3312.JPG
> Ο καιρός σήμερα δεν βοηθάει για καθαρές φωτογραφίες...


Toυ ίδιου τύπου.Σε επίρρωση αυτών που γράφω πιό πάνω.Τα παλιά στα μετόπισθεν.
Σκάντζα βάρδια!

----------


## manolis2

Ευχαριστουμε φιλε manoubras 33. Οι φωτο σου ειναι αρκετα καθαρες ωστε να διακρινεται η τελευταια προσθηκη συγχρονου εξοπλισμου στις κατα τα αλλα παλαιες ΤΠΚ, το νεο ηλεκτροοπτικο Μερας/Νυκτας της MILTEC στο επιστεγο. Η τοποθετηση του σημαινει οτι τα πλοια θα εξακολουθησουν να υπηρετουν στο ΠΝ για πολλα χρονια ακομα.




> Aργότερα το μεσημέρι κατέπλευσε και η *ΤΠΚ ΒΟΤΣΗΣ
> 
> *DSCN3309.JPG DSCN3312.JPG
> Ο καιρός σήμερα δεν βοηθάει για καθαρές φωτογραφίες...

----------


## Blitz-X

> Ευχαριστουμε φιλε manoubras 33. Οι φωτο σου ειναι αρκετα καθαρες ωστε να διακρινεται η τελευταια προσθηκη συγχρονου εξοπλισμου στις κατα τα αλλα παλαιες ΤΠΚ, το νεο ηλεκτροοπτικο Μερας/Νυκτας της MILTEC στο *επιστεγο*. Η τοποθετηση του σημαινει οτι τα πλοια θα εξακολουθησουν να υπηρετουν στο ΠΝ για πολλα χρονια ακομα.


Προφανώς λέγοντας "επίστεγο" εννοείτε στον ιστό του πλοίου.

*ΜΦΧ*

----------


## roussosf

> Προφανώς λέγοντας "επίστεγο" εννοείτε στον ιστό του πλοίου.
> 
> *ΜΦΧ*



Επίστεγο είναι το πίσω μέρος του πλοίου

----------


## manolis2

> Προφανώς λέγοντας "επίστεγο" εννοείτε στον ιστό του πλοίου.
> 
> *ΜΦΧ*


Οχι , ειναι σε ενα νεο πολυ μικρο ιστο στην πρυμναια υπερκατασκευη των πλοιων.

----------


## manolis2

Στη φωτο αυτη του Μαριδακη στο Καστελλοριζο, φαινεται πιο καθαρα ο νεος ιστος του εν λογω ηλεκτροοπτικού  στο επιστεγο, ακριβως πισω απο τις κεραιες σε σχημα V: 
https://i.ytimg.com/vi/r3AC6hsS5s8/maxresdefault.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ευχαριστουμε φιλε manoubras 33. Οι φωτο σου ειναι αρκετα καθαρες ωστε να διακρινεται η τελευταια προσθηκη συγχρονου εξοπλισμου στις κατα τα αλλα παλαιες ΤΠΚ, το νεο ηλεκτροοπτικο Μερας/Νυκτας της MILTEC στο επιστεγο. Η τοποθετηση του σημαινει οτι τα πλοια θα εξακολουθησουν να υπηρετουν στο ΠΝ για πολλα χρονια ακομα.


 Γιά πολλά χρόνια δεν ξέρω αλλά σίγουρα στο άμεσο μέλλον.Το σύστημα πολύ εύκολα αφαιρείται κ μπαίνει οπουδήποτε αλλού.Δυστυχώς δεν συνορεύουμε με το Βέλγιο κ είμαστε αναγκασμένοι να διατηρούμε σε υπηρεσία ταχύπλοα 47 ετών ( ! ) παρά την ένταξη νέων ΤΠΚ. Ο ΒΟΤΣΗΣ κ ο ΠΕΖΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ έχουν διατεθεί  στην ΔΠΕ αφού αφαιρέθηκαν ως γνωστό οι Εχocet MM38. Δλδ ενεργούν ως απλές κανονιοφόροι κ πιστεύω κάνουν καλά την δουλειά τους.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Προφανώς λέγοντας "επίστεγο" εννοείτε στον ιστό του πλοίου.
> 
> *ΜΦΧ*


 Είναι πρόστεγο-μεσόστεγο- επίστεγο.Κατάλοιπο από την εποχή των ιστιοφόρων ιδιαίτερα στο ΠΝ που τηρεί τις παραδόσεις.                                                                           
Βέβαια στα σύγχρονα πλοία όλα αυτά δεν είναι κ πολύ διακριτά.

----------


## manolis2

> Γιά πολλά χρόνια δεν ξέρω αλλά σίγουρα στο άμεσο μέλλον.Το σύστημα πολύ εύκολα αφαιρείται κ μπαίνει οπουδήποτε αλλού.Δυστυχώς δεν συνορεύουμε με το Βέλγιο κ είμαστε αναγκασμένοι να διατηρούμε σε υπηρεσία ταχύπλοα 47 ετών ( ! ) παρά την ένταξη νέων ΤΠΚ. Ο ΒΟΤΣΗΣ κ ο ΠΕΖΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ έχουν διατεθεί  στην ΔΠΕ αφού αφαιρέθηκαν ως γνωστό οι Εχocet MM38. Δλδ ενεργούν ως απλές κανονιοφόροι κ πιστεύω κάνουν καλά την δουλειά τους.


Αν σκεφτεις οτι ακομη υπηρετουν ακομη ως περιπολικα, πρωην τορπιλακατοι της δεκαετιας του ΄60, εχω λογους να πιστευω οτι οι S148  θα υπηρετουν για πολλα χρονια ακομη στο ΠΝ, ειτε ως ΤΠΚ ειτε ως περιπολικα χωρις πυραυλους γι'αυτο και ελαβαν το νεο ηλεκτροοπτικο, το οποιο υπενθιυμιζω δεν εχει εγκατασταθει ακομη σε μεγαλυτερα πλοια πρωτης γραμμης.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αν σκεφτεις οτι ακομη υπηρετουν ακομη ως περιπολικα, πρωην τορπιλακατοι της δεκαετιας του ΄60, εχω λογους να πιστευω οτι οι S148  θα υπηρετουν για πολλα χρονια ακομη στο ΠΝ, ειτε ως ΤΠΚ ειτε ως περιπολικα χωρις πυραυλους γι'αυτο και ελαβαν το νεο ηλεκτροοπτικο, το οποιο υπενθιυμιζω δεν εχει εγκατασταθει ακομη σε μεγαλυτερα πλοια πρωτης γραμμης.


Λες γιά τις Νasty,αυτές είχαν παροπλιστεί όλες στον καιρό μου κ επανενεργοποιήθηκαν οι υπάρχουσες γιατί βρέθηκαν κάποιες ΜΤU που περίσσευαν στον ΟΣΕ ( ! ) κ τις έβαλαν. ΟΚ είναι πλοία διασποράς κ κάνουν τοπικές περιπολίες.Πάντως το ΠΝ είναι αναγκασμένο να διατηρεί σκαφάκια σαν αυτά γιά αποστολές που κάλλιστα θα μπορούσε να τις κάνει το ΛΣ το οποίο γνωρίζουμε πως λειτουργεί...

----------


## Blitz-X

> Είναι πρόστεγο-μεσόστεγο- επίστεγο.Κατάλοιπο από την εποχή των ιστιοφόρων ιδιαίτερα στο ΠΝ που τηρεί τις παραδόσεις.                                                                           
> Βέβαια στα σύγχρονα πλοία όλα αυτά δεν είναι κ πολύ διακριτά.


Αυτά τα γνωρίζω. Το θέμα είναι ότι σαν πρόστεγο στο ΠΝ αναφέρονται στο πρωραίο τμήμα μπροστά από την υπερκατασκευή/κομοδέσιο. Οι εν λόγω αισθητήρες βρίσκονται στον ιστό στην κόντρα γέφυρα, άρα στο μεσόστεγο. Αυτό εννοώ.

*ΜΦΧ*

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αυτά τα γνωρίζω. Το θέμα είναι ότι σαν πρόστεγο στο ΠΝ αναφέρονται στο πρωραίο τμήμα μπροστά από την υπερκατασκευή/κομοδέσιο. Οι εν λόγω αισθητήρες βρίσκονται στον ιστό στην κόντρα γέφυρα, άρα στο μεσόστεγο. Αυτό εννοώ.
> 
> *ΜΦΧ*


Όπως εξήγησε ο Μανώλης το εν λόγω σύστημα ευρισκεται σε μιά υπερκατασκευή πρύμα από εκεί κ πέρα θεωρείται επίστεγο.Μεσόστεγο σε αυτού του τύπου ΤΠΚ  θεωρείται ο χώρος μετά την κύρια υπερκατασκευή εκεί που μπαίνει η κλίμακα κ είναι τα κατευθυνόμενα βλήματα. 
Γενικά στο ΠΝ όροι του εμπορικού πχ κομοδέσιο δεν χρησιμοποιούνται ή είναι άγνωστοι.Ιστός αντί άλμπουρο,πόντισον αντί φούντο κλπ

----------


## Blitz-X

> Όπως εξήγησε ο Μανώλης το εν λόγω σύστημα ευρισκεται σε μιά υπερκατασκευή πρύμα από εκεί κ πέρα θεωρείται επίστεγο.Μεσόστεγο σε αυτού του τύπου ΤΠΚ  θεωρείται ο χώρος μετά την κύρια υπερκατασκευή εκεί που μπαίνει η κλίμακα κ είναι τα κατευθυνόμενα βλήματα. 
> Γενικά στο ΠΝ όροι του εμπορικού πχ κομοδέσιο δεν χρησιμοποιούνται ή είναι άγνωστοι.Ιστός αντί άλμπουρο,πόντισον αντί φούντο κλπ


ΟΚ. Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την επεξήγηση!!!

*​ΜΦΧ*

----------


## manolis2

Αυτο βεβαια που δεν καταλαβαινω, ειναι το γιατι το  ηλεκτροοπτικο της MILTEC τοποθετηθηκε σε εναν τοσο χαμηλο ιστο στο επιστεγο, γεγονος που κοβει μεγαλο μερος της θεασης στον αισθητηρα αυτο. Εαν τοποθετουταν οσο ψηλοτερα γινεται (ιδανικα στον κυριο ιστο, κατι εφικτο απο πλευρας βαρους που ειναι μικρο) το ηλεκτροοπτικο θα ειχε σχεδον 360ο θεαση... Το προβλημα ισχυει οχι μονο για τις S148 αλλα και γαι τις -μη εκσυγχρονισμενες- Commbattante IIIb...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αυτο βεβαια που δεν καταλαβαινω, ειναι το γιατι το  ηλεκτροοπτικο της MILTEC τοποθετηθηκε σε εναν τοσο χαμηλο ιστο στο επιστεγο, γεγονος που κοβει μεγαλο μερος της θεασης στον αισθητηρα αυτο. Εαν τοποθετουταν οσο ψηλοτερα γινεται (ιδανικα στον κυριο ιστο, κατι εφικτο απο πλευρας βαρους που ειναι μικρο) το ηλεκτροοπτικο θα ειχε σχεδον 360ο θεαση... Το προβλημα ισχυει οχι μονο για τις S148 αλλα και γαι τις -μη εκσυγχρονισμενες- Commbattante IIIb...


Σωστή η σκέψη σου.Σκέπτομαι μήπως υπάρχει άλλος λογος που εμείς απ'έξω αγνοούμε.

----------


## manolis2

> Σωστή η σκέψη σου.Σκέπτομαι μήπως υπάρχει άλλος λογος που εμείς απ'έξω αγνοούμε.


Moνο τεχνικους λογους θα μπορουσα να υποθεσω. Ηδη εχουν  προσθεσει προσφατα  στον κυριο ιστο ενα νεο ρανταρ ναυτιλιας και παλαιοτερα το συστημα ΗΠ στην κορυφη του.

----------


## manoubras 33

Δέκα χρόνια πρίν η* ΤΠΚ ΠΕΖΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ* στο λιμάνι της Σύρου, σε μία ασυνήθιστη θέση παραμονή του Αγίου Νικολάου.

DSCN17749.jpg
Σύρος 5/12/2010

----------


## manoubras 33

Ακόμη μια φωτογραφία απο το αρχείο μου. *ΤΠΚ ΜΠΛΕΣΣΑΣ* το 2014 ανήμερα του Αγίου Νικολάου.

DSCN2593.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ακόμη μια φωτογραφία απο το αρχείο μου. *ΤΠΚ ΜΠΛΕΣΣΑΣ* το 2014 ανήμερα του Αγίου Νικολάου.
> 
> DSCN2593.jpg


Λογικά αυτές έρχονται μέσα στο λιμάνι από τον Φοίνικα είτε λόγω εορτής εδώ είτε λογω καιρού.

----------


## manoubras 33

Η φωτογραφία όχι δεν προέρχεται από κάποιον Ναύσταθμο...είναι από το λιμάνι της Ερμούπολης το 2010. Σε πρώτο πλάνο η ΤΠΚ ΝΤΕΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ και ΚΡΥΣΤΑΛΛΙΔΗΣ. Δεν τα θυμάμαι κ δεν γνωρίζω το λόγο της επίσκεψης τους. Από κάποια άσκηση στο Αιγαίο;

Συρος πολεμικα πλοια.jpg 
Η φωτογραφία βρέθηκε στα αρχεία μου, ήταν από μια υπηρεσία της Google το Panoramio. Η ιστοσελίδα εχει κλείσει από το 2016.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Η φωτογραφία όχι δεν προέρχεται από κάποιον Ναύσταθμο...είναι από το λιμάνι της Ερμούπολης το 2010. Σε πρώτο πλάνο η ΤΠΚ ΝΤΕΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ και ΚΡΥΣΤΑΛΛΙΔΗΣ. Δεν τα θυμάμαι κ δεν γνωρίζω το λόγο της επίσκεψης τους. Από κάποια άσκηση στο Αιγαίο;
> 
> Συρος πολεμικα πλοια.jpg 
> Η φωτογραφία βρέθηκε στα αρχεία μου, ήταν από μια υπηρεσία της Google το Panoramio. Η ιστοσελίδα εχει κλείσει από το 2016.


Σίγουρα είναι από άσκηση,πιθανόν δεν ευνοούσε ο καιρός στον Φοίνικα.
Μπρος είναι 3 Combattante III κ πισω 2 Super Vita.

----------


## manoubras 33

Την Λαμπροπέμπτη στη Σύρο μας επισκέφτηκε για μερικές ώρες η *ΤΠΚ ΚΑΡΑΘΑΝΑΣΗΣ*, δύο φωτογραφίες που τράβηξα, η μια Αφ'υψηλού.

DSCN0046.JPG DSCN0056.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Την Λαμπροπέμπτη στη Σύρο μας επισκέφτηκε για μερικές ώρες η *ΤΠΚ ΚΑΡΑΘΑΝΑΣΗΣ*, δύο φωτογραφίες που τράβηξα, η μια Αφ'υψηλού.
> 
> DSCN0046.JPG DSCN0056.JPG


Πρέπει να είναι από τις πρώτες φωτό της νεότευκτης ΤΠΚ που ανεβαίνουν στο διαδίκτυο.

----------


## manoubras 33

*ΤΠΚ ΜΥΚΟΝΙΟΣ*
Σύρος 15/8/2022 φωτο από τη συνοικία του Βρονταδου, προερχόμενο από Τήνο για τον εορτασμό της Κοίμησης της Θεοτόκου.
Υποθέτω ότι η προσέγγιση και η άμεση αναχώρηση του πλοίου θα έγινε για την αποβίβαση του Μητροπολίτη Σύρου Δωρόθεου Β'

DSCN3324.JPG DSCN3312.JPG
και του Χρόνου να είμαστε καλά!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> *ΤΠΚ ΜΥΚΟΝΙΟΣ*
> Σύρος 15/8/2022 φωτο από τη συνοικία του Βρονταδου, προερχόμενο από Τήνο για τον εορτασμό της Κοίμησης της Θεοτόκου.
> Υποθέτω ότι η προσέγγιση και η άμεση αναχώρηση του πλοίου θα έγινε για την αποβίβαση του Μητροπολίτη Σύρου Δωρόθεου Β'
> 
> DSCN3324.JPG DSCN3312.JPG
> και του Χρόνου να είμαστε καλά!


Kαλημέρα,Χρόνια Πολλά
Ενδιαφέρουσες Φωτό!
Έχετε κ τη βάση του ΠΝ εκεί στον Φοίνικα.

----------

